# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie & Jake News II

## Treacle

The other one was exceeding a suitable size in length so I thought we'd kick off another one  :Big Grin: 
Previous thread: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead.php?t=1508

Enjoy!

----------


## EastendersRox

I got some news! Jake's gonna be really nice to Chrissie and they MAY make a go of things!

----------


## Layne

Jake and Chrissie forever!! Lest just hope we see them together soon!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Apparantly Jake tries to help Chrissie after she gets whacked by Zoe and she gets hysterical and tells him to leave her alone (thats Friday I think) but then next Tuesday they get closer again.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> but then next Tuesday they get closer again.


Good good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

I seriously can't wait. It looks to be a great summer.   :Cheer:  

I think that maybe that cut back on the Jake/Chrissie when Jake was supposed to be leaving permanently because they didn't want too many loose ends left behind him. But now he's coming back...well, the more loose ends the better.   :Wub: 


And if Chrissie is wanting to seduce him, it sounds like she's finally ready to get serious with him instead of just harmless flirting.   :Wub:  It also be nice to see her doing the seducing and getting serious, not just him.

----------


## squarelady

He must _really_ be falling for her because everytime she knocks him back he just doesn't take no for an answer. He keeps coming back and supporting her and he has since the very start. I think this could _really_ be something special!

----------


## Tamzi

> He must _really_ be falling for her because everytime she knocks him back he just doesn't take no for an answer. He keeps coming back and supporting her and he has since the very start. I think this could _really_ be something special!


That is so true. I am glad ee are finally waking up and realising we want Jake and Chrissie together. It should be really interesting when he returns. Sadly the same fortnight chrisse goes to seduce him, he and danny burn down johnny's house! Talk about timing.

xxx

----------


## Layne

_Helping Hand

Following Sharon Watts and Dennis Rickmans recent return to the square, Chrissie Watts is struggling to keep her act together this week, So it's no suprise when her facade finally slips, and the tough barwoman reveals her vulnerable side to a sympathetic Jake Moon. Not knowing the gory Story behind Chrissie's pain, Jake providesa shoulder to cry on. Later, he tends to Chrissie's wounds when she accidentally cuts herself in The Vic, and tears start to flow. How would Jake react if he knew the real reason for her emotional state_


Inside Soap 18-24 June


YEH Jake and Chrissie!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

about bloomin time!

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

Thought I'd repost these in here for everyone!  :Big Grin:

----------


## melmarshall858

read that sharon gives her blessing to chrissie going after jake this was in alll about soap or soaplife this week

----------


## squarelady

> read that sharon gives her blessing to chrissie going after jake this was in alll about soap or soaplife this week


Blessing as in 'Jakes, walked out you better go after him' or blessing as in 'Dens gone and it's obvious you like Jake feel free to go out with him'. I think it's the second one right. Will have to read the article!!

----------


## BlackKat

Wow, after weeks (months? how long ago was St George's day?) of a virtual desert of Jake/Chrissie, now with all the pics and articles and news it's just like WATER!, lol.   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

*squarelady* I think I already said this, but I love the pics. Is it alright to use them in fanart?

----------


## Layne

> *squarelady* I think I already said this, but I love the pics. Is it alright to use them in fanart?


Same Question??????I'd scan them myself but me scanner is bust!! 
Hehe

----------


## squarelady

> *squarelady* I think I already said this, but I love the pics. Is it alright to use them in fanart?


Yer course! To both of you! I scanned them for all the Jake and Chrissie fans out there. You're welcome to use them!

----------


## WattsRulee

how exactly do u make a banner and when are those  pics gonna be on telly? i cant wait xx

----------


## squarelady

> how exactly do u make a banner and when are those  pics gonna be on telly? i cant wait xx


Banner - If you go to the banner forum and post in there I'm sure someone will help you.

These pictures are from the episode screened on the 21st June, there's also some Chrissie and Jake on the 17th too.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Hello peepe whoppee a new thread he he just a quick reminder me posted it b4 but vote for Jake and Chrissie to get together in Soaplife 

they have a poll going about whether you want JC to get together of course I voted yes he he

----------


## BlackKat

> they have a poll going about whether you want JC to get together of course I voted yes he he


How do you vote? I don't usually buy the mags so...

----------


## squarelady

> How do you vote? I don't usually buy the mags so...


Soap Jury - Taken from Soaplife

The Case - They're both single, they're both fiery and they both fancy each other. Isn't it about time Jake and Chrissie got together?

Yes - Call UK - 0906 600 5005
Eire - 1550 135 085

or text the words *Soaplife jury yes* to 80088

No - Call UK - 0906 600 5006
Eire - 1550 135 086

or text the words *Soaplife jury no* to 80088

And there is a little picture of them from this Friday in mid argument (I think!). Hope this helps you BK!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks, I'll go find my phone and text in. I never actually use my mobile anyway, so I mayaswell put the credit to some use, lol.

----------


## Rach33

I texted six times and used the rest of credit need to buy more

----------


## squarelady

> Thanks, I'll go find my phone and text in. I never actually use my mobile anyway, so I mayaswell put the credit to some use, lol.


I'm never off my phone! That's why the new Jake and Chrissie picture is now my phone background!  :Lol:

----------


## Tamzi

going to text tomorrow. need to do h/w right now. Will text as many times as poss.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
OMG,I Am Sooooooooooo Happy,It Is Finally Going To Happen!!!!!
Jake And Chrissie Forever!!!!!Jake And Chrissie Forever!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

so Jake got through the door then?  :Smile:  Remember on St Georges day Chrissie said if you want to get through that door pointing to the one that led to the flat you'll have to try harder...Looks like nature just took it's course..

I have this feeling though that they will be about to get together and Jake will have to do a runner..or they will have one night of steamy passion..then he'll have to run!

On his return Jake will need Chrissie more than ever as I have a feeling that he may not be too popular with the residents...maybe then all will be confessed by both..

I'm getting really excited and just can't wait for all the upcoming storylines...

Anyway how can anyone resist Jake or not want to seduce him LOL!!

P.S (I love al the fab Banners - they're gorge)

----------


## melmarshall858

> Blessing as in 'Jakes, walked out you better go after him' or blessing as in 'Dens gone and it's obvious you like Jake feel free to go out with him'. I think it's the second one right. Will have to read the article!!


it doesn't really sprcify - can't remember but think that its on the page of what happens in each episode for the next 2 weeks. i would assume its the secont one that you said though

----------


## squarelady

> How's about *Jarissie* as a name for their romance?


On my messageboard we've been calling it Jakissie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> On my messageboard we've been calling it Jakissie


I like that better because of the .."kissie" bit  :Wub:   Nice choice!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

Preview pic for the 21/6:

Here

I think I just died of excitement.

There's also this one, but it doesn't really show much.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Those pics are heartbreaking, but I wish Chrissie would just let him help. She gets all hysterical on Friday and rejects him, but by Tuesday she's letting him help, which is good.

----------


## Layne

> which is good.


Very good!!
Lets just hope we see more of them this time round!

----------


## squarelady

> Preview pic for the 21/6:
> 
> Here
> 
> I think I just died of excitement.
> 
> There's also this one, but it doesn't really show much.


Looks like he's keeping an eye on her. Well everyone will be when they see the state of her face! I _really_ cannot wait for these episode. Tomorrow, Fridays and Tuesdays!

----------


## BlackKat

> I _really_ cannot wait for these episode. Tomorrow, Fridays and Tuesdays!


I know! I want them now,   :Lol:  Everytime I look at the pics for the scenes coming up it's like I'm on a Jake/Chrissie high.

----------


## squarelady

> I know! I want them now,   Everytime I look at the pics for the scenes coming up it's like I'm on a Jake/Chrissie high.


I know what you mean. I printed them out and put them on my wall. Just wanted something to take my mind off exams!

----------


## Layne

> I know what you mean. I printed them out and put them on my wall. Just wanted something to take my mind off exams!


good idea *Turns on printer*!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Can someone tell me when Jake and Chrissie first layed eyes on eachother please?  :Smile:

----------


## kayleigh6654

In the Vic wasn't it?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Why does Shannis thread get sticked but my Shannis Haters thread dosen't and neother does this one most importantly lol

----------


## squarelady

> Why does Shannis thread get sticked but my Shannis Haters thread dosen't and neother does this one most importantly lol


Well maybe they don't consider Jake and Chrissie to be quite as much of a couple yet. They arne't really going out properly yet and won't be for a little while! 

As for Shannis haters, maybe because it's a bit unfair?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Ok ok I have to agree there lol. On both...

----------


## squarelady

> Ok ok I have to agree there lol. On both...


 :Lol:  Cool!

----------


## Rach33

Seen the pics thanks Kat want to cry with her 

I have a feeling sounds weird but I think Chrissie will seduce Jake not the other way round what does everyone else think

----------


## BlackKat

> Seen the pics thanks Kat want to cry with her 
> 
> I have a feeling sounds weird but I think Chrissie will seduce Jake not the other way round what does everyone else think



I think it'll be her doing the seducing as well. Or maybe it'll be 50/50. He'll give her a shoulder to cry on, and let her know that he's there when she's ready, and then she'll go to him and let him know that she is.

It'll be nice to see her doing some of the chasing, cos that'll show that they're both on the same page as to how serious they are about each other.

----------


## Rach33

Exactly we've seen Jake doing the chasin it would be nice to see Chrissie take control just hope he don't hurt her cos hell hath no fury like Chrissie with a doorstop

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, Jake would never hurt her.   :Wub:  In fact, I think if anyone else hurt her, he'd be the one grabbing the doorstop, lol.

----------


## Rach33

I know bless him all he's done for months is chase her if he flirts with someone else and just flirts she'll realise what she's missing and take him to bed

----------


## BlackKat

Just reminded me of one of my favourite Jake/Chrissie scenes. I think it's the birthday ep, when Tina had just arrived and introduced herself to Jake in the Vic. And Jake was like..."I'm busy," and started talking to Chrissie. I loved the look on Chrissie's face, she was
like   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> Just reminded me of one of my favourite Jake/Chrissie scenes. I think it's the birthday ep, when Tina had just arrived and introduced herself to Jake in the Vic. And Jake was like..."I'm busy," and started talking to Chrissie. I loved the look on Chrissie's face, she was
> like


That was a clas eppi! Specially the way everyone was drooling over tina, and Jake just said basically NO!!!He only has eyes for one woman are Jake and it ain't tina!!!
hehe   :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

> Just reminded me of one of my favourite Jake/Chrissie scenes. I think it's the birthday ep, when Tina had just arrived and introduced herself to Jake in the Vic. And Jake was like..."I'm busy," and started talking to Chrissie. I loved the look on Chrissie's face, she was
> like


I loved that episodes around her birthday *totally butting in here*. I've been watching the episode just after where he tried to help her do up the necklace and she flipped (much like I think she's going to do this Friday). Anyway just loved this little scene between them. Maybe she can finally let him help?

Chrissie - Jake I'm sorry I don't mean to bite your head off
Jake - Yer? Well why do ya?
Chrissie - I've got a lot going on right now, it's really complicated
Jake - Can I help?
Chrissie - I wish you could
Jake - Yer, so do I
Chrissie - I've gotta go through this one on my own
Jake - You could at least try talking about it?
Chrissie - I can't. I really can't, it's not you I promise. I can't talk about this to anybody. I'm sorry.

----------


## Rach33

Loved that epi Kat it was perfect
Tina- I'm Tina and you are...
Jake- Busy 

the smile on Chrissie's face said it all

----------


## Rach33

Oh what about now let me think 

Jake- mmmm I can just see you as Lady Godviva
Chrissie- behave I was asking Mon anyway 
Jake- what do you think Mo, her riding on the back of a horse?
Chrissie- now if I rode on the back of a horse, as lady Godiva, it wouldnât leave much to the imagination
Jake- thatâs fine because I donât have much imagination

Chrissie- thatâs a shame cus you wouldâve seen the Queen Vic landlady in her full glory
Jake- maybe I could get a sneak preview
Chrissie- nah, cus that would spoil it for all the other real men

Johnny- place is dead, might as well show our faces, give Chrissie some support
Danny- Yeah or something a bit extra, hey Jake
Jake- Oo can we go in your tardis

he he

----------


## squarelady

Johnny- place is dead, might as well show our faces, give Chrissie some support
Danny- Yeah or something a bit extra, hey Jake
Jake- Oo can we go in your tardis

^^^^  :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

I loved that whole epi of St George's day disappointed that Jake and Chrissie once again nothing happened

----------


## squarelady

> I loved that whole epi of St George's day disappointed that Jake and Chrissie once again nothing happened


You've only got to wait two days for something to happen now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

I know been watching my shannis and Jake and Chrissie vids catching up

----------


## squarelady

> I know been watching my shannis and Jake and Chrissie vids catching up


I've watched that episode after her birthday about three times tonight! It's on a loop on my computer and I haven't got round to changing it yet!

----------


## kayleigh6654

I wish I had them on video  :Sad:  I have the clips but its not the same. I don't have the Lady Godiva clip either. I had "Ooh can we go in your tardis" as my MSN name t'other day, it just really amused me when I watched it again!

----------


## squarelady

> I wish I had them on video  I have the clips but its not the same. I don't have the Lady Godiva clip either. I had "Ooh can we go in your tardis" as my MSN name t'other day, it just really amused me when I watched it again!


I'm thinking of getting a DVD writer/copier over the summer depending on the price so if you wanted me to do you some copies I could?   :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Oooh I'll love you, even more than I already do, forever if you could. And on that note, I posted your vids today and I'm eternally sorry they took so long!

----------


## squarelady

> Oooh I'll love you, even more than I already do, forever if you could. And on that note, I posted your vids today and I'm eternally sorry they took so long!


 :Big Grin:  That's fine! I'll have a research and see if I can treat myself to a re write. I've got all the Chrissie and Jake stuff from Den's death if you wanted it!  :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

That would be fantastic! I'd love Chrissie's party and the St George's Day party and the necklace ep. They're the best Jakissie eps aren't they?

----------


## squarelady

> That would be fantastic! I'd love Chrissie's party and the St George's Day party and the necklace ep. They're the best Jakissie eps aren't they?


Yep, I've got all them!  :Big Grin:  I'll see what I can do!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Eeeeee *dances*

----------


## Den's Princess

Oh my god...I didn't realise the Chrissie and Jake thing was popular! I thought it was kinda funny at first, when they flirted a bit and wound up Den! heehee. But to be honest I thought the Chrissie and Jake stuff has been a bit forced, and that there was no real chemistry between the Tracy and Joel....I thought Tracy and Leslie as chrissie and Den were fantastic - loads of chemistry between them. I would love to have seen them running the vic with decent storylines instead of the Zoe stuff. I miss Den loads  :Sad:

----------


## squarelady

I disagree. I think Chrissie and jake do have chemistry I just don't think it was apparent when Den was around. At first it appeared as just some fun flirting but the longer it's gone on for the more you can see that Jake doesn't give up easily!

----------


## Den's Princess

Yes I can see that he hasn't given up easily. The best bit was when he arranged her a birthday party. That was sweet - but I meant the chemistry between the actors which  shines on screen isn't there - it was there with Den and Angie,Den and Chrissie, Sharon and Dennis and Ian and Jane - but I couldn't see any with Jake and Chrissie. Like Anthony and Zoe - no chemistry to make the onscreen romance seem real and thrilling. Just my opinion though - I guess there is potential with Jake and Chrissie thinking about the surprise party - but I think they have a LONG way to go!! Would rather have Den and Chrissie  back together...but that's well and truly out now I spose!

----------


## squarelady

See I see the chemisty with Tracy and Joel but I don't see any with Ian and Jane so perhaps it just depends on the individual?

----------


## Bryan

> Would rather have Den and Chrissie  back together...but that's well and truly out now I spose!


its eastenders...never say never...

just look at the rumour mill lol

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
I can't stop smiling! I go on holiday, and come back to find out:
1 - Chrissie & Jake are getting together. Or might be anyway.
2 - There's a new JC news thread.
3 - There are a few pics from eppi's to come of JC  :Wub: 

Thankies for everyone who posted the pics  :Smile: , and can I use them to make some things on PSP?

Cheers  :Big Grin: ,
Amber
~x~

----------


## Bryan

i know, it dent get much better does it lol

welcome back to the boards

where u been?

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> I can't stop smiling! I go on holiday, and come back to find out:
> 1 - Chrissie & Jake are getting together. Or might be anyway.
> 2 - There's a new JC news thread.
> 3 - There are a few pics from eppi's to come of JC


I don't think I've stopped smiling since I saw the spoilers, lol. My parents are going to start thinking I'm on something soon, I'm usually moody as anything.

----------


## Bryan

yeah admit its eastenders

go to an ea metting

"hello my name's black kat and im addicted to eastenders"

then they all clap   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

lol soz im hyper

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

> where u been?


I've been to Ibiza  :Smile: 
It was very nice!

----------


## Bryan

gdgd gald to see uve had a good time, back all for the good action in the upcoming months

i will miss it all going to iceland for two weeks, then devon for one week then switzerland for 2 weeks all for 350 quid!

will be taping a lot of ewastenders lol

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

I like the name for Jake & Chrissie, you know, Jakissie  :Smile: 
What about Cake? It was on the old JC news thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't really use the pairing names apart from Shannis. Don't know why, lol. But I think if I was to use one I'd probably prefer Jakissie. Probably because that's the one I see on most boards, so it'd be confusing to have another one here.

----------


## Tamzi

I like all the names someone should make a poll. i might. Don't you think this should be a sticky. it has more posts than the shannis thread. anyone agree???
xxx

----------


## Bryan

we certainlky need a name for them cus writiong "chrissie and jake" takes yonks

every other couple that we luv... and hate (zonnis!) have been given names

seen as they are gonna get together soon and stay together it will form basis of many threads so.... we do need to have a name for them

everyone must agree on a certian one for the boards.

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> I like all the names someone should make a poll. i might. Don't you think this should be a sticky. it has more posts than the shannis thread. anyone agree???
> xxx



Does it? *checks* Huh, so it does, lol. Anyone else find it strange (in a good way) that we've already gone through one thread and they're not even a proper couple yet. I wonder if the EE bosses know what they've unleashed. I think it should be a sticky.

----------


## BlackKat

> we certainlky need a name for them cus writiong "chrissie and jake" takes yonks


  :Searchme:  I just write Jake/Chrissie. Doesn't take that long.

----------


## Bryan

yeah but cake is much quicke, u ahve to admit

im lazy lo, so ignore me but im sure most people will agree we need a blurred name for the couple

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

we do anyone got any ideas as i am goona make a poll. i no
Jc
Cake
Jakisssie
Chrisake
 any others.........

----------


## Rach33

Jassie very short I knwo but we're limited

----------


## Tamzi

k. i will make poll.
xxx

----------


## Den's Princess

yeah maybe - I think Ian and Jane have some chemistry more a friendship kind of chemistry though rather than any passion like with Den and Chrissie / Den and Angie/ Dennis and Sharon. 

With Chrissie and Jake I thought it was a bit dead really - same as Mo and Alfie is dead - except Crissie and Jake had potential and Molfie was just unbearable!

But yeah we all see things/feel things differently! I probably compare Den and Chrissie  chemistry which was fantastic to her chemistry with Jake too much - maybe in time it will grow on me - his character hasn't really been developed yet - and Chrissie's has been underused or badly used recently - hopefully that will change - they have some good storylines coming up I think!  :Smile:

----------


## Den's Princess

out of the blurred names I think Chrisake is best becasue it is a bit like "for Christ's sake" heheh LOL

----------


## Bryan

> we do anyone got any ideas as i am goona make a poll. i no
> Jc
> Cake
> Jakisssie
> Chrisake
>  any others.........


jc to short and dont reaveal who were on about
cake makes me hungry
jakisssie is too loing
 i like chrisake 

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

> k. i will make poll.
> xxx


Can't wait he he

----------


## Bryan

people please answer the poll on the general section

i say after one week contact the mods with the name voted and make it law!

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

I posted the poll. VVVVVVOOOOOOOOTTTTTEEEEEEE
xxx

----------


## Layne

Have done already chic!

----------


## Tamzi

> i say after one week contact the mods with the name voted and make it law!
> 
> bondboffin


Good I dea. We should also ask this to be a sticky. it is a really popular thread. why should Shannis have one and not this.
xxx

----------


## Amber

I like Jakissie  :Wub: 
Ever since I found out this afternoon that Jake & Chrissie were getting together I have been going into Jakissie daydreams. I got shouted at in science for not paying attention! Some people just don't understand _real_ chemistry and not mixing chemicals if that's what you think I mean!
Sorry I'm going off topic!

----------


## BlackKat

It should definately be a sticky.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Amber

> It should definately be a sticky.


Absolutely  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Defiantley

----------


## Tamzi

wen we put the name forward we put the sticky idea forwrd as well. they have to listen. we have actually got more posts than Shannis so..........
xxx

----------


## Bryan

wen u do let us know and we can all harass them to make chrisake a sticky!

peasant revolt...watch out mods...lol only joing   :Lol:  

bondboffin

btw 5 mins till chrissie gets florred.... boo!

----------


## Rach33

Says it all really

----------


## Amber

I am dreading the moment Chrissie get's punched by Zoe! I have some bricks ready to throw at the tv if Zoe hits her hard. I am going to have to glue my mouth shut to stop myself screaming! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

----------


## Bryan

lol nice to see so many passionate fans

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

God I hate Zoe! *Throws one of the bricks at the tv!*

----------


## Rach33

What an episode wow talk about the bloody truth 

Chrissie married before she set Sharon up so she would leave and she could get Den WOWEE 

Tracy-Ann we love you as per usual

----------


## Bryan

how much do you rcekon was true of what she told zoe... be it was all lies...just sed it all to get her to feel sorry for her...the smile at the end sed it all

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

> Thankies for everyone who posted the pics , and can I use them to make some things on PSP?


  :Angel:

----------


## BlackKat

Imagine how happy Chrissie would be if her and Jake were to have a family.   :Angel:   :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Can't wait for tomorrow now  :Big Grin:  bring it on. Poor Chrissie though, nurse Jake will make it better  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Less then 24 hours to Jake/Chrissie scenes.   :Cheer:  

It's funny, almost everyone else is excited about Shannis: I must admit, at this point, I'm almost like, "Shannis: Meh. Jake & Chrissie!!"   :Cheer:  I was excited about Shannis, but now Jake and Chrissie have taken over, lol.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Ahhhhhhh me too! I'm not a huge fan of Sharon/Dennis anyway but it'll be good to see them back. Jake&Chrissie is where its at really.

----------


## squarelady

I'm very excited about it despite the fact that I've got an exam this afternoon and friends round tonight!

----------


## Tamzi

Did everyone read the spoilers? Do you think Chrissie tells Jake ? Do you think they kiss? Cant belive the next day, Jake leaves! Well done eastenders. 
xxx

----------


## kayleigh6654

I can't decide whether to run around screaming with joy at Jakissie, or sit in a corner and cry because of Jakey leaving and tearful Chrissie  :Sad:  I'm so torn. I might just scream.

----------


## Tamzi

Chrissie must really love Jake if she is crying. Do you think she tells him?

----------


## EastendersRox

Oh great! Jake runs off!

----------


## kayleigh6654

I don't think she tells him about Den, if she did, I reckon he'd stay.

----------


## BlackKat

I reckon he wants to stay, but can't because of Danny.

Or maybe she's just working up to telling him, but then he finds out about Danny.

----------


## AleX liddell

Bless them,well they better get together when Jake returns!!! If they dont i dont no what i would do!!!! Cant wait!!!!

 xx

----------


## Tamzi

what will she be like when he returns?????????????

----------


## BlackKat

I hope she understands why he had to go. She better not be mad at him, especially if something happens to Danny.


How do you all think Jake will react if/when Chrissie tells him about Den? Will he even have time to process it before he finds out about Danny?



ETA: TWO HOURS!   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

i hope she sleeps his grant as revenge but then realises she actually cares for jake

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

AWWWW JC loving about time too read BBC Press office awwww bless tearful I'll be tearful what are they trying to do to us they get together and the same week Jake disappears ARGH hate EE bosses

----------


## Tamzi

I just thought how evil ee are. they would have ended Jc like that. Chrissie crying. That would be it. how evil!
xxx

----------


## Rach33

I know SOBS just thinking about it but the up shot is Joel returns yippie-ki-yay

----------


## Amber

Ha! Sam you should learn from that!

----------


## Tamzi

From seeing Chrissie like that with Sam, It will be so weird to see her crying over Jake. It will be so sad. This will probably one of the times I cry!
xxx

----------


## Amber

> This will probably one of the times I cry!


Yeh me too!

----------


## Tamzi

I think it would have been quite funny if  Kat had thought Jake had hit Chrissie and lashed out at him, then chrissie could care for him! I guess we dont have to wis so much, what with it happening in 19-20 days

----------


## Amber

Yay! Jc!

----------


## Amber

Chrissie say yes! Please!

----------


## Amber

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## Amber

Omg!

----------


## Tamzi

My mum told me to stop watching the Tv, she said togo next door to water the plants. What happened???????????????

----------


## Amber

I've been posting pointless messages! Sorry!
Yay! My 400th post

----------


## Tamzi

what happened

----------


## Amber

Shannis walked in and said:
Sharon: Hello girls..-everyone turned round to see them-..long time no see.
Dennis: Where's Den?
Duf duf duf...
 :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

OMG, poor Jake. She better apologise.   :Angry: 

Did you see his face when he saw Chrissie's lip? He cares about her so much. Silly Little Mo, like Jake could ever hit her.

I loved the way they threw in the references to Jake and Chrissie, like they haven't been almost non-existent for weeks.

----------


## chamone256

OMG! i just realised something (i'm really slow) chrissie can't get a divorce

----------


## Tamzi

Anyone Want To Tell Me What Happened With Jake And Chrissie?
Xxx

----------


## BlackKat

He got really worried about her and wanted to take her away for the weekend. She basically told him to go away. He ranted about how she's kept all of Den's stuff about like she's expecting him back. She said that Jake was "entertainment," and that he'd stopped being entertaining, and then he left.

Not the nicest of conversations, but you could see the buildup of the relationship.

----------


## Tamzi

Oh dear, well done Jake. At least they make up on Tuesday and _really_ in July!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

And just to splash about in the shallow end for a bit: Jake looked gorgeous tonight. I love it when his hair's kinda mussed up.

----------


## Amber

Jake sees that Chrissie's upset. He suggests that they go away for the weekend and get to know each other better. He makes the mistake of mentioning Den. Chrissie orders him to get out of her sight.

^^ That's what's on the episode description thing

Poor Chrissie  :Crying: 
Poor Jake  :Crying:

----------


## Amber

> And just to splash about in the shallow end for a bit: Jake looked gorgeous tonight. I love it when his hair's kinda mussed up.


Yeh he did look very nice tonight  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

Have just caught up with the press office spoilers. What a summer to come!

----------


## Rach33

Chrissie you muppet but awwww making up on tuesday he looked hot tonight as did the lovely Nigel as well for his 20 second appearence

----------


## BlackKat

> I just thought how evil ee are. they would have ended Jc like that. Chrissie crying. That would be it. how evil!
> xxx


I don't think Jake and Chrissie were in the original plans before Jake was axed. I think once it was decided that he was staying that was when they decided to add the pairing into the mix properly. I'm pretty sure that when Jake was axed, this wasn't filmed yet, so they'd have had time to backtrack a little and add it in. That would explain why they were absent for so long.

----------


## Rach33

Agreed Joel wasn't meant to be staying when the past weeks were written

----------


## squarelady

> I don't think Jake and Chrissie were in the original plans before Jake was axed. I think once it was decided that he was staying that was when they decided to add the pairing into the mix properly. I'm pretty sure that when Jake was axed, this wasn't filmed yet, so they'd have had time to backtrack a little and add it in. That would explain why they were absent for so long.


I was just about to say that that probably wasn't the original plan. They've had a good two months to rewrite everything to allow Jake back.

----------


## BlackKat

Did we get anything more about Sharon giving Chrissie her blessing to get with Jake? Has Sharon even met Jake yet, lol.

----------


## Layne

Jake and Chrissie tonight! Finally we see them together, but not in  a good way!
Jake now thinks Chrissie is a alchi!!!!
Roll on the next few weeks!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

> Has Sharon even met Jake yet, lol.


dont think she has no

----------


## Tamzi

Sharon has never met Jake. He arrived about a week after she left. Its the 30th June that Sharon gives her blessing, week later he leaves! Once again, fabulous timing ee.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Ah, well, can't be a proper EE couple until you've had a few hurdles, lol. Y'know, her having killed her husband, his brother burning a house down. Nice, everyday stuff.   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Ah, well, can't be a proper EE couple until you've had a few hurdles, lol. Y'know, her having killed her husband, his brother burning a house down. Nice, everyday stuff.


lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

I really want to do a music video to Iris (totally *the* Jakissie song) but I'm having to force myself to wait until we get more scenes, lol. I don't think I have enough at the moment.

----------


## Amber

> Roll on the next few weeks!!!!!!


I think all of the JCLC members will agree with you there!  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> I really want to do a music video to Iris (totally *the* Jakissie song) but I'm having to force myself to wait until we get more scenes, lol. I don't think I have enough at the moment.


What scenes do you have at the moment?

----------


## Tamzi

I will not be able to concentrate in school the week Jake and Danny leave. I'll just want to get home and watch it!
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> I will not be able to concentrate in school the week Jake and Danny leave. I'll just want to get home and watch it!
> xxx


Luckily my exams finish the week before so I can celebrate them finishing but then have to watch Jake and Danny leave!

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah well I will have fun school. I am going on an adventure holiday the week after, woo!
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> Yeah well I will have fun school. I am going on an adventure holiday the week after, woo!
> xxx


Oooo, four weeks from now till I finish college and I'm off on holiday with my friend!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeep.

</constructiveness

----------


## EastendersRox

Digital Spy:

Elsewhere, Chrissie and Jake are in the Vic alone together â and it seems that she wants to open up about Den. 

Johnny enters the house searching for Ruby, but is brought out by a fireman. Realising what Danny has done, Jake arranges to meet him at the canal and says goodbye to a tearful Chrissie. When Jake returns to the canal, he sees Danny in the back of Johnnyâs carâ¦

----------


## BlackKat

> What scenes do you have at the moment?



I have most of the scenes they've had together. I'm just going to wait until we get scenes from the upcoming weeks.

----------


## Bryan

> Luckily my exams finish the week before so I can celebrate them finishing but then have to watch Jake and Danny leave!


same here... loving the long break... on here, watching old enders on UK Gold, and writing my new soap

gonna be bril

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah can't wait

----------


## Bryan

our reward for suffering 11 years of education!!!

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> our reward for suffering 11 years of education!!!
> 
> bondboffin


11 years! I've suffered 14!

----------


## Bryan

really what age did u go to school then lol?

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> really what age did u go to school then lol?
> 
> bondboffin


When I was four, why?

----------


## Rach33

I finished college last week and this week I started my new job no piece for the wicked hey I've been in education for 14 years including the last three years studying Childcare

----------


## Bryan

14 + 4 = 18... oh soz i thought u were on about gcses

soz

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> 14 + 4 = 18... oh soz i thought u were on about gcses
> 
> soz
> 
> bondboffin


That's alright - Nah, I'm doing A Levels

----------


## Rach33

What A levels are you taking

----------


## squarelady

> What A levels are you taking


General Studies, Psychology, Sociology and Law - are you doing exams too?

----------


## BlackKat

I've just finished my AS exams.   :Cheer:  I'm free for the summer now. Until the inevitable panic attack of results day.

----------


## Rach33

I finished mine and my college course last week thank god Three Years of Childcare and I started work on Wednesday

----------


## squarelady

Oooo, congratulations!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Thankyou Just glad it's all over

----------


## Bryan

my exam results (GCSES) come out whilst im on holiday so i ent gon na stress about it

ill let u all know how i did

bondboffin

neways back to the chrissie and jake stuff!

----------


## Rach33

me and Angeldelight get our exam results on July the 18th really nervous if I fail have to re take in November

----------


## Bryan

good luck: hope u get what u need

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

thanks hope you do as well 

Hate the waiting though

----------


## di marco

i get my exams results some time in august just after i come back from hols. can retake them if i fail in january (am saving up already Â£12.50 per retake!)

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, I was rewatching Friday's episode, and was wondering what people's views were on the argument.

Was Jake over the line? Was Chrissie? Jake seemed to snap at her quite quickly, and then suddenly be sorry about. Was it showing that he has a temper on him, or that he's tired of not getting anywhere. Was it because he thought it was due to her drinking too much (maybe something to do with his parents?).

Just throwing a bunch of rhetoricals out there, because I got where Chrissie was in the scene, but rewatching it I was a bit sketchy on what we supposed to think about Jake, other than that he cares about her.


I know - sometimes I think too much.

----------


## Bryan

i think jake feels more for her than she does him atm, she just likes the flirting and dont see much more to it, but im sure she'll feel differntly after a heart to heart and jake's short absance... she only snapped at him cus well zoe had hit her and sam and zoe were revolting against her

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Yeah, I got why Chrissie snapped. The vagueness was on why Jake snapped, hence...rhetoricals.

I agree with you on Chrissie though, although I think she does care about Jake. Maybe not as much as he does about her, but there is something there.

----------


## Bryan

cus she fobbed him off at the bar perhaps?

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she did do that. But yesterday she didn't want to him but i think she reallys loves Jake

----------


## Bryan

not love as of yet, just adoration... they ent got together or had enough intimate moments for her to feel loved (IMHO)

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think it's love yet. But there's something more than just flirtation there for both of them.


Also, I think they both go after what they want. I mean Jake certainly didn't beat about the bush showing Chrissie he liked her did he. Hopefully we won't _ever_ have to endure will they/won't they conversations like..."Hi." "Hi. "Alright?" "Yeah...You?" "Yeah." I really can't see either of them being like that. Thank god.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think it's love yet. But there's something more than just flirtation there for both of them.
> 
> 
> Also, I think they both go after what they want. I mean Jake certainly didn't beat about the bush showing Chrissie he liked her did he. Hopefully we won't _ever_ have to endure will they/won't they conversations like..."Hi." "Hi. "Alright?" "Yeah...You?" "Yeah." I really can't see either of them being like that. Thank god.


no, cus they reserve them conversations for molfie

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I seem to remember Kat and Alfie having a few like that before they got together. I could be wrong, but.

----------


## Bryan

defintly they were buggers for it...the first real will they wont they romance...or one that was actually good, in my viewing years of eastenders neways

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I think it's a case of knowing how far to pull it out. Some will they/won't they couples, by the time they do get together there are about 3 people who still care. I can't really think of any in EE, but definetely in other shows.

----------


## Bryan

> I think it's a case of knowing how far to pull it out. Some will they/won't they couples, by the time they do get together there are about 3 people who still care. I can't really think of any in EE, but definetely in other shows.


at least chrissie and jake wont go trough all that: i hope!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think they're the type. It's not like either of them have been quiet about the attraction. I know Chrissie's pulling back now, but before with the flirting and the kissing. I don't think we have a will they/won't they on our hands.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think they're the type. It's not like either of them have been quiet about the attraction. I know Chrissie's pulling back now, but before with the flirting and the kissing. I don't think we have a will they/won't they on our hands.


i am glad to hear it   :Thumbsup:  

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

> I don't think we have a will they/won't they on our hands.


Neither do I. I can't wait until they actually become a couple.. *Starts going into a Jakissie day dream*

----------


## BlackKat

> Neither do I. I can't wait until they actually become a couple.. *Starts going into a Jakissie day dream*



Neither can I.   :Cheer:  I think we're going to get lots of Jakissie in the weeks to come. There's got to be something big between them if Chrissie's crying when he leaves.

Is it Tuesday yet, lol.

----------


## Amber

We still have more posts than the new Shannis thread. I hope it becomes a sticky when they get together because I think this thread will be _very_ popular!

----------


## Amber

> Is it Tuesday yet, lol.


I hope not 'cause I've missed JC if it is!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
 :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Bryan

> I hope not 'cause I've missed JC if it is!
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


poor u, i feel so sorry for ya bab'

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> We still have more posts than the new Shannis thread. I hope it becomes a sticky when they get together because I think this thread will be _very_ popular!


Maybe we should start a sticky petition,   :Lol:

----------


## Amber

> Maybe we should start a sticky petition,


Good idea!  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

i think theyll prob make it a sticky once they become a proper couple not before

----------


## BlackKat

> Good idea!



It's my new motto. "When you want something: Petition!"   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> i think theyll prob make it a sticky once they become a proper couple not before


Y'know, I'm so used to being annoyed with the lack of Jakissie, it seems a little strange for us to actually be excited in this thread. I'm loving it, hee.

----------


## Amber

> Y'know, I'm so used to being annoyed with the lack of Jakissie, it seems a little strange for us to actually be excited in this thread. I'm loving it, hee.


I know. It feels so weird for me to actually be looking forward EE. I was so frustrated a couple of weeks ago (Pauline and Chloe/Rebecca storyline), but I'm happy this week with the spoilers because the name 'Pauline' or 'Rebecca' or 'Chloe' are never mentioned  :Big Grin: .

----------


## di marco

cant wait til more jake and chrissie scenes theyre gonna be great, just what weve been waiting for all these weeks!

----------


## di marco

> It's my new motto. "When you want something: Petition!"


lol! good motto   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

If I ever hear the words Chloe or Rebecca again in EE I will scream, lol.

----------


## Amber

I guess we won't be protesting in the summer holidays after all, what with JC getting together there'd be no need for it.

----------


## Amber

> If I ever hear the words Chloe or Rebecca again in EE I will scream, lol.


Ditto!

----------


## BlackKat

> I guess we won't be protesting in the summer holidays after all, what with JC getting together there'd be no need for it.



Guess not.   :Cheer: 


I was thinking last night: If Jake and Chrissie do make it long-term, in a few years we'll all be saying "Remember that time Jake had to leave because of Danny, just as Chrissie was telling him about how she killed watts-his-face (*). Ah, wacky, simpler times."



(*) = see what I did there,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Guess not.  
> 
> 
> I was thinking last night: If Jake and Chrissie do make it long-term, in a few years we'll all be saying "Remember that time Jake had to leave because of Danny, just as Chrissie was telling him about how she killed watts-his-face (*). Ah, wacky, simpler times."
> 
> 
> 
> (*) = see what I did there,


liked what you did there, didnt notice until you said lol!   :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> I was thinking last night: If Jake and Chrissie do make it long-term, in a few years we'll all be saying "Remember that time Jake had to leave because of Danny, just as Chrissie was telling him about how she killed watts-his-face (*). Ah, wacky, simpler times."


Yeh,  :Big Grin:

----------


## WattsRulee

This may sound a bit retarded but like dont chrissie and jake actually get together in like 2 weeks? Because in the back of All About Soap it says "Passion! Can Chrissie finally seduce Jake Moon" for the next issue!

xx

P.S: sorry for saying "like" so many times! its a hard habit to break!

----------


## Amber

I just listened to this song and thought it was kind of a Jakissie song if/when they fall in love and have a serious relationship.

Anyways some of it could be Jake & Chrissie but correct me if I'm wrong (most of the time I am anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Amerie - All I need
I feel like you're the only one
I feel what pain it kept me from 
I feel so different from the way I used to be 
Soul searchin' always my excuse 
Didn't wanna face love, didn't know the truth 
So clear to me now, babe You are all I need
'Cause in my heart


In my heart you're all I need 
You're all I need, you're all I need
You are all I need

You're all that I Need...Need...Need
I've never...never felt like this


I feel like you're the only one 
I feel this loneliness undone 
And I just can't see myself without me in your arms 
In your arms
If I had one last sunset to see See
One day, one last deep breath to breathe
No tears would fall knowing that you're You are all I need
All I need


In my heart you're all I need 
You're all I need, you're all I need
You are all I need

You're everything I need
I never thought...Never thought I'd feel like I do

In my heart you're all I need 
You're all I need, you're all I need
You are all I need

Everything I need
What you've given me, all I need
Stay right here with me

Btw if some of you have heard it yet you might've noticed I cut alot of the song out.

----------


## BlackKat

> This may sound a bit retarded but like dont chrissie and jake actually get together in like 2 weeks? Because in the back of All About Soap it says "Passion! Can Chrissie finally seduce Jake Moon" for the next issue!
> 
> xx
> 
> P.S: sorry for saying "like" so many times! its a hard habit to break!



Yeah, I think that's when they do. (on the 30th Sharon gives Chrissie her blessing). But it starts building up before then.

----------


## Amber

> on the 30th Sharon gives Chrissie her blessing


12 more days  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Hopefully we'll get more of an insight into how Chrissie feels about Jake in that episode.   :Wub: 

Do you think we'll get 'I love you's before Jake leaves (maybe on the night he leaves) or is it too soon for that? I can't decide, I think it might be too soon, but...

----------


## di marco

> Hopefully we'll get more of an insight into how Chrissie feels about Jake in that episode.  
> 
> Do you think we'll get 'I love you's before Jake leaves (maybe on the night he leaves) or is it too soon for that? I can't decide, I think it might be too soon, but...


im thinking it prob be too soon to say it to each other before jake goes but im thinking that maybe chrissie might think it/say it to someone while hes gone that she loves him, i dont know?

----------


## Amber

> Do you think we'll get 'I love you's before Jake leaves (maybe on the night he leaves) or is it too soon for that? I can't decide, I think it might be too soon, but...


Maybe  :Wub: 
I hope so anyway! I can't wait!  :Smile: 
*Does special Jakissie dance around the room*

----------


## BlackKat

Just think, the twins may actually become a reality. (Remember them, lol.)

What were the names again? I think it was Elliot and Layla for the twins, but I can't remember the other two. I remember Elliot's middle name was CJ.   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> *Does special Jakissie dance around the room*



 :Lol:  What's the dance look like, hee.

----------


## Amber

> What's the dance look like, hee.


I don't know. Probably a cross between a headless chicken and a blind kangaroo!  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> I don't know. Probably a cross between a headless chicken and a blind kangaroo!


that made me laugh lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Chrissie you nasty woman! If I was Jake I would ask the girl from the chropedist out and take her for a drink in the Vic, bet that'd get Chrissie's attention!!

Still Jakey loves a challenge...there again if Chrissie ain't careful she'll lose him :Smile:  I know if it was me he was asking for a dirty weekend away in Brighton with, he wouldn't have to ask twice!!!

----------


## Tamzi

> Chrissie you nasty woman! If I was Jake I would ask the girl from the chropedist out and take her for a drink in the Vic, bet that'd get Chrissie's attention!!
> 
> Still Jakey loves a challenge...there again if Chrissie ain't careful she'll lose him I know if it was me he was asking for a dirty weekend away in Brighton with, he wouldn't have to ask twice!!!


True. Hm, the bunion girl or Chrissie??????? 

Yep if I had been asked I would have gone before you could say Jakissie! It will be so swee on the 7th/8th which it would hurry up. Sadly my Sat's resukts come out the week before. Damn.
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> True. Hm, the bunion girl or Chrissie??????? 
> 
> Yep if I had been asked I would have gone before you could say Jakissie! It will be so swee on the 7th/8th which it would hurry up. Sadly my Sat's resukts come out the week before. Damn.
> xxx


Good ole Danny(bless) screws things up for him again! I know I will prob start crying when Jake says bye...  :Crying:  

Still when Jakey returns I have a feeling that Chrissie will welcome him back with open arms. Perhaps whilst jakey is away she will realise that her feelings are a lot stronger for him than she first thought... :Smile: 

Good luck with your results, I'm sure they will be fine :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Good ole Danny(bless) screws things up for him again! I know I will prob start crying when Jake says bye...  
> 
> Still when Jakey returns I have a feeling that Chrissie will welcome him back with open arms. Perhaps whilst jakey is away she will realise that her feelings are a lot stronger for him than she first thought...
> 
> Good luck with your results, I'm sure they will be fine


good job danny is going he'd only keep distartcing jake from chrissie, and we dont want that to happen!  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Dropping off some Jakissie lyrics, for when Jake leaves.   :Crying: 

*Baker Baker - Tori Amos*

baker baker baking a cake
make me a day
make me whole again
and i wonder what's in a day
what's in your cake this time

i guess you heard he's gone to l.a.
he says that behind my eyes i'm hiding
and he tells me i pushed him away
that my heart's been hard to find

here
there must be something here
there must be something here
here

baker baker can you explain
if truly his heart was made of icing
and i wonder how mine could taste
maybe we could change his mind

i know you're late for your next parade
you came to make sure that i'm not running
well i ran from him in all kinds of ways
guess it was his turn this time

time
thought i'd make friends with time
thought we'd be flying
maybe not this time

baker baker baking a cake
make me a day
make me whole again
and i wonder if he's ok
if you see him say hi

----------


## BlackKat

> good job danny is going he'd only keep distartcing jake from chrissie, and we dont want that to happen!



Poor Jake though, if he has to choose between them.

----------


## Babe14

> Poor Jake though, if he has to choose between them.


He won't want to but at the end of the day he'll always be there for Danny when he's in danger.  Even though Jake may decide that the time has come for them to go their separate ways if Danny's life is in danger then Danny will be first. In other words Jake always sacrifices his own happiness for his brother...However if Danny isn't in danger then that would be a different story.

I am going to be in absolute heaven for a while now with Shannis, Jake and Chrissie and Moon babies!!

----------


## di marco

loving the lyrics kat, they really fit

----------


## Babe14

> good job danny is going he'd only keep distartcing jake from chrissie, and we dont want that to happen!  
> 
> bondboffin


No certainly not :Smile:  If Danny was still around and not in any danger then I think Jake would say your on your own now, time for me to have a chance at some happiness and  life..

----------


## Babe14

Awww.very sweet BlackKat :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> He won't want to but at the end of the day he'll always be there for Danny when he's in danger.  Even though Jake may decide that the time has come for them to go their separate ways if Danny's life is in danger then Danny will be first. In other words Jake always sacrifices his own happiness for his brother...However if Danny isn't in danger then that would be a different story.



It's got to be difficult though. Even if Danny isn't in Walford, Jake can't live his life jumping up everytime Danny phones him and says, "Erm...I accidently pissed some big guy off," or, "I kinda set fire to another house." But Jake will of course.

Maybe we've been getting it wrong. Maybe it's not Jake leaves Danny behind, but Danny who leaves Jake behind.   :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> It's got to be difficult though. Even if Danny isn't in Walford, Jake can't live his life jumping up everytime Danny phones him and says, "Erm...I accidently pissed some big guy off," or, "I kinda set fire to another house." But Jake will of course.
> 
> Maybe we've been getting it wrong. Maybe it's not Jake leaves Danny behind, but Danny who leaves Jake behind.


i reckon if danny survives jake will go with him to start him up, he'd be prepared to saty with him but danny finally relaises he cant have jake looking after him for his whole life so he tells jake to go back to walford

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

Good thinking from both of you there.  Maybe Jake sees Danny going off in the back of Johnny's car but Jake doesn't leave until later.  He confronts Johnny, finds Danny and then returns later and the explanation as to what's happened to Danny is like you both have said :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

That would be a good ending for Danny - he could see how unhappy it's going to make Jake if he has to run around after Danny all their lives, so he basically lets Jake go.

It's a lot better than him being remembered as someone who went psycho over salsa night.

----------


## Bryan

> That would be a good ending for Danny - he could see how unhappy it's going to make Jake if he has to run around after Danny all their lives, so he basically lets Jake go.
> 
> It's a lot better than him being remembered as someone who went psycho over salsa night.


wonder if they'll show all there goodbye scenes?

wud luv to see them, wud be a right tear jerker

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> That would be a good ending for Danny - he could see how unhappy it's going to make Jake if he has to run around after Danny all their lives, so he basically lets Jake go.
> 
> It's a lot better than him being remembered as someone who went psycho over salsa night.


Yeah :Smile:  Hence the saying "If you truly love someone you'll set them free/ let them go"

----------


## Bryan

> Yeah Hence the saying "If you truly love someone you'll set them free/ let them go"


same about wind   :Rotfl:   soz couldnt help myself then!

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> wonder if they'll show all there goodbye scenes?
> 
> wud luv to see them, wud be a right tear jerker
> 
> bondboffin


We're definitely going to see the "goodbye" between Jake/Chrissie not sure if we would with Danny.
I thought perhaps Jake would be walking down Bridge Street/Turpin Road heading towards the canal, a car drives by and he sees Danny in the back.  Danny sees Jake and just stares blankly at him out of the side window.  Jake runs after the car shouting Danny's name and the car disappears into the night, leaving a devastated Jake behind  :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> same about wind    soz couldnt help myself then!
> 
> bondboffin


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> We're definitely going to see the "goodbye" between Jake/Chrissie not sure if we would with Danny.
> I thought perhaps Jake would be walking down Bridge Street/Turpin Road heading towards the canal, a car drives by and he sees Danny in the back.  Danny sees Jake and just stares blankly at him out of the side window.  Jake runs after the car shouting Danny's name and the car disappears into the night, leaving a devastated Jake behind


sounds brillaint... they never get to say goodbye...  :Crying:   awww

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

The sometime in the future Danny shows up in the square..

----------


## Bryan

> The sometime in the future Danny shows up in the square..


that confirmed? or what ud like to see?

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> that confirmed? or what ud like to see?
> 
> bondboffin


Just me going off on one :Smile:  That would be nice if it happened. :Smile: 

Just realised we're in the J&C thread and have somehow managed to combine the exit in here LOL! Whoops!

----------


## Bryan

> Just me going off on one That would be nice if it happened.
> 
> Just realised we're in the J&C thread and have somehow managed to combine the exit in here LOL! Whoops!


i know yeah i was thinkihng that but techincally they are both linked a lot consdering both storlines are going on at the same time and both involve jake!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> Just me going off on one That would be nice if it happened.
> 
> Just realised we're in the J&C thread and have somehow managed to combine the exit in here LOL! Whoops!


We're all over the place, lol. Talking about the exit in here, talking about Jakissie in the exit thread.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

So this week who do you think will do the chasing Jake or Chrissie? Or do you think it will be just one of those moments.

At the moment Jake isn't very happy with Chrissie as on Friday she more or less told him to get lost and that she found him boring now - I was entertaining myself with you, you've stopped being entertaining..." Cruel woman!

I'm hoping that after those tender moments that we have seen piccys of Chrissie asks Jake if that trip to Brighton is still on offer...

----------


## Babe14

> We're all over the place, lol. Talking about the exit in here, talking about Jakissie in the exit thread.


Just shows what potential Jakey has LOL!!

The two sort of come together in a way :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> i know yeah i was thinkihng that but techincally they are both linked a lot consdering both storlines are going on at the same time and both involve jake!
> 
> bondboffin


Great minds again! You'll see what I mean further down :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Doesn't it say for one of the mags next issues "Can Chrissie finally seduce Jake Moon."

Maybe Jake helps her when she cuts his hand and makes her take a break (after she said he meant nothing to her. It must be love.) But then tells her he's going to back off, because she obviously doesn't want to know. And then of course, with Sharon's blessing, she convinces him otherwise.

I don't know, just guessing.

----------


## Bryan

> So this week who do you think will do the chasing Jake or Chrissie? Or do you think it will be just one of those moments.
> 
> At the moment Jake isn't very happy with Chrissie as on Friday she more or less told him to get lost and that she found him boring now - I was entertaining myself with you, you've stopped being entertaining..." Cruel woman!
> 
> I'm hoping that after those tender moments that we have seen piccys of Chrissie asks Jake if that trip to Brighton is still on offer...


it has so gotta be jake doing the chasing... i mean thius week she has a lot on her mind...(sharon and dennis returning and asking questions) (zoe telling kat, zoe and sam uprising)

i think jake was peed off about their argument... and wipes his hands..until she cust hersl.ef and he feels sorry for her and it all comes gushing back how much he likes her

bondboffijn

----------


## Babe14

Jake does get the hump after a row.  Remember when Danny peed him off once (again) and he brought him a sarnie as a peace offering and Jake went no thanks.

Yet the time before that J&D had had a ruck and Jake brought Danny a bag of crisps, Danny said thanks...then went want a crisp and offered Jake one which he took..aww sweet

Yes your right as soon as Jake sees that Chrissie is hurt he will rush to her aide once again.

----------


## Bryan

> Jake does get the hump after a row.  Remember when Danny peed him off once (again) and he brought him a sarnie as a peace offering and Jake went no thanks.
> 
> Yet the time before that J&D had had a ruck and Jake brought Danny a bag of crisps, Danny said thanks...then went want a crisp and offered Jake one which he took..aww sweet
> 
> Yes your right as soon as Jake sees that Chrissie is hurt he will rush to her aide once again.


her knight in shiny armour...better than alfie with mo at st georges day!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

And remember that time with Chrissie's necklace, where he walked off. Then when he came into the Vic later that day she offered him a drink on the house and he completely blanked her, before talking to her again. Then she snapped at him again when he mentioned the necklace, and he walked off again.

On Friday's episode, he seemed to be about to walk out a few times until Chrissie said something that brought him back in to the argument.

Yep, he definetely gets in a huff sometimes.

----------


## Bryan

> And remember that time with Chrissie's necklace, where he walked off. Then when he came into the Vic later that day she offered him a drink on the house and he completely blanked her, before talking to her again. Then she snapped at him again when he mentioned the necklace, and he walked off again.
> 
> On Friday's episode, he seemed to be about to walk out a few times until Chrissie said something that brought him back in to the argument.
> 
> Yep, he definetely gets in a huff sometimes.


so he isnt as mature as he'd made out to be... great to see a character that is two sided

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

jakissie coming up on the omnibus...iyts on now!!!!   :Cheer:  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> jakissie coming up on the omnibus...iyts on now!!!!   
> 
> bondboffin


  :Cheer:  I taped Friday's ep just for the Jakissie. And I have my tape all ready for the weeks to come. Can't wait.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

> I taped Friday's ep just for the Jakissie. And I have my tape all ready for the weeks to come. Can't wait.


lol, i think ur obsessed, but ent we all?   :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

I have a very storng feeling I wont be able toreacord Jake's returning scenes! Is there anyone people can e-mail a movie or something? As if there is I can ask someone to record it for me on here (my mates just dont understand ee and jake and chrissie, my firend says all soaps are rubbish and a waste of time!) I think Jake really isn't that mature as he can really get into a silly little huff, but that's what's nice about him. Imagine the rows him and Chrissie would have! He would have t have a pernemant bed at Alfie's!
xxx

----------


## Bryan

> I have a very storng feeling I wont be able toreacord Jake's returning scenes! Is there anyone people can e-mail a movie or something? As if there is I can ask someone to record it for me on here (my mates just dont understand ee and jake and chrissie, my firend says all soaps are rubbish and a waste of time!) I think Jake really isn't that mature as he can really get into a silly little huff, but that's what's nice about him. Imagine the rows him and Chrissie would have! He would have t have a pernemant bed at Alfie's!
> xxx


id have recorded for u but im on holiday most of the summer, im sure someone will tough   :Smile:  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> I have a very storng feeling I wont be able toreacord Jake's returning scenes! Is there anyone people can e-mail a movie or something? As if there is I can ask someone to record it for me on here (my mates just dont understand ee and jake and chrissie, my firend says all soaps are rubbish and a waste of time!) I think Jake really isn't that mature as he can really get into a silly little huff, but that's what's nice about him. Imagine the rows him and Chrissie would have! He would have t have a pernemant bed at Alfie's!
> xxx


I can imagine that. Alfie woken up in the middle of the night by Jake knocking on the door wanting a bed for the night, lol.


I don't know how you could get the scenes. Some sites put clips up, Joel Beckett Online puts most of the Jake clips up quite soon after the episodes aired, and you can request ones. Is your email in your profile, I could email the link if you don't know it.

Couldn't you set your video timer up to record it. You'd get the whole episode, but. Why might you not be able to see them?

----------


## Tamzi

I'm on holiday for two weeks! my friends would just laugh if I asked them to record it, and most of them re away. I will ask on Joel Beckett Online, I really ned to go on there again. Thanks Black Kat
xxx

----------


## di marco

what about another family member, would they record it for you? my gran always records my things when im away

----------


## Bryan

> what about another family member, would they record it for you? my gran always records my things when im away


thats what nans are there for!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   nans are brillaint! nana moon is fab!

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

Sadly all my grandparents are dead (only met one), my other relatives live in Africa or London or Ireland. My next door neighbour I talked too died in January and the rest of them I dont really know!
xxx

----------


## di marco

oh sorry to hear that. do you parents have any close friends who might record it?

----------


## Bryan

> Sadly all my grandparents are dead (only met one), my other relatives live in Africa or London or Ireland. My next door neighbour I talked too died in January and the rest of them I dont really know!
> xxx


oh im so sorry, feel guilty about saying that stuff about nans now, im so sorry bab'   :Searchme:  

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

Its ok. My dad lives abroad and my mums close friend is away all sumer! Just my luck.
xxx

P.S  Dont worry bondboffin, I dont mind, loads of people make comments about grandparents so. Thanks di marco

----------


## di marco

depending on how long youre away for, you could always try and set the video up

----------


## Tamzi

Two weeks

----------


## di marco

> Two weeks


if ya got a 4hr tape and set up the video for the 2 omnibuses then it would prob work

----------


## BlackKat

Try setting the video to Long Play, it doubles the time. Apparently, it also decreases the quality but I must say I've never noticed a difference.

----------


## Tamzi

My mum is v.annoying, I am not allowed to leave and electricity on for two weeks! Thi is so unfair. I will try downloading the clip or something. Thnaks.
xxx

please read my two-parter all alone.

----------


## di marco

poor you. we arent allowed to leave any electrics on either when we go away

----------


## Tamzi

Its so annyoing.
xxx

----------


## di marco

i know, im trying to see if i can think of another way of you being able to see it. are you sure none of your friends would record it for you?

----------


## Bryan

if u rea;lly were desperate to watch them, then why not stay at home and forget about the holiday? 

LOL ARE THEY WORTH IT?

bondboffin

----------


## Layne

If worst come to worst babes, then i'm sure i could always send ya my tapes! or you  could get someone, who had a DVD recorder to record it to send you like the eppi over msn or e-mail, technolodgy these days!! hehe

----------


## Amber

Good evening!
11 more days until Sharon gives her blessing  :Smile: 
Wooooo! JC Lovin'! I can't wait!
I'm a bit annoyed about my signature 'cause the 3rd pic is an unhappy one so I'm waiting until we have happy Jakissie scenes until I change it.

----------


## Bryan

> Good evening!
> 11 more days until Sharon gives her blessing 
> Wooooo! JC Lovin'! I can't wait!


jakissie loving... jakssie has been the confirmed name for the pair

lol

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

I love Jakey's moody streak, I find it kind of sexy.  I wouldn't say he was immature just likes to make a point, especailly when Danny pees him off..also it may be a case of, where Danny is concerned, he just gets fed up with it all..I'd describe Jake more as "Moody" (lovely just how I like them)   :Wub:   :Wub:  (To me Dennis has this same streak in him)  :Heart:  

Yeah I can see him sleeping over Alfie's or on the sofa after a row or two with Chrissie as she can be pretty fiesty and really knows how to put the boot in.
(Yes no one understands me either and can't understand my addiction to soaps or this message board LOL! )

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Good evening!
> 11 more days until Sharon gives her blessing 
> Wooooo! JC Lovin'! I can't wait!
> I'm a bit annoyed about my signature 'cause the 3rd pic is an unhappy one so I'm waiting until we have happy Jakissie scenes until I change it.


 
Yeah,I Know Can Absolutely Not Wait!!!!!
Jakissie Forever!!!!!Jakissie Forever!!!!!

----------


## kayleigh6654

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *Runs around screaming* You'll all get why tomorrow when the new mags are out!

----------


## Tamzi

What if you dont tell us  we will hit you, hard! Is this about the chrissie and Jake stuff with Jake leaving

----------


## kayleigh6654

Before that *hyperventilates* 1st July *dies*

----------


## Tamzi

Is that the flowers thing>
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

I forgot Jake gave her flowers. *Wake up brain!*
xxx

----------


## kayleigh6654

Ooh yeah it is actually, I forgot that. But its something else too!

----------


## Tamzi

kaYLEIGH, TELL ME THIS INSTANT. or YOU ARE DEAD!

----------


## BlackKat

TELL US! Tell us!

----------


## Tamzi

Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell,Tell, tell, tell, tell US!

----------


## Bryan

> Ooh yeah it is actually, I forgot that. But its something else too!


dont keep us in suspense...

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Come on, come on! Don't tease us!   :Bow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I'll get killed if I tell you everything I know. Get the mags tomorrow and you'll find out anyway. But we get to see Jake&Chrissie kissing  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Which mag, or will it be in all of them.


Eeee! A kiss, a kiss! Kissing!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

Who'll kill you by the way?

----------


## kayleigh6654

The BBC will kill me!!

I dunno which mag, I'm guessing def All About Soap because of last weeks preview of the new mag mentioning Chrissie seducing Jake.

----------


## BlackKat

Do you know what kind of kiss it is? One like the one on her birthday, where they both kinda knew they were going to kiss, or one where it's on a complete impulse.   :Wub: 


Oh...now I'm even more excited. It's a good thing these last few weeks of school we won't be doing much, lol.

----------


## Amber

Oooooh! A kiss! Yay! Woooooooooooooooooo....*3 years later*....oooooooooooooooooooooo! *Gasping for breath*
Oh my god! I am so excited! My tutor group is going to be _extremely_ annoyed by me tommorow! I'll be like, "I can't wait for Jake & Chrissie to kiss again!" and everyone else will be like, "For god's sake, SHUT UP! All you ever talk about is Jake and Chrissie! Jake and Chrissie this, Jakissie that!".. :Lol:  I can't help it! Any normal person loves Jakissie! Sorry I've gone on a bit!

----------


## BlackKat

> Any normal person loves Jakissie!


Totally! We're the sane ones, not them.   :Lol:

----------


## Amber

> Get the mags tomorrow and you'll find out anyway.


Ok I'll be up extra early tomorrow so I can get to the shops and buy as many mags as possible before the bus gets here!

----------


## Amber

> Totally! We're the sane ones, not them.


So true!

----------


## squarelady

Tomorrow night! *dances*

----------


## BlackKat

I'm going to be so sad when Jake leaves, even though I know he's coming back. I hope it doesn't mess Jakissie up too much. They're almost there, and then he has to go.   :Crying:

----------


## Amber

> I'm going to be so sad when Jake leaves, even though I know he's coming back. I hope it doesn't mess Jakissie up too much. They're almost there, and then he has to go.


I know  :Crying: ! But let's make the most of all of the Jakissie scenes we can get before it's just Chrissie scenes  :Crying: . They probably won't be happy ones because she'll be missing Jake...Like us!

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe we'll be able to see a few phone calls between them.

----------


## Amber

> Maybe we'll be able to see a few phone calls between them.


Maybe, like if Jake leaves the Vic after spending the night with Chrissie we might get her phoning/texting him to say, "Miss you already." And he could say over the phone/text, "Miss you too."

*Thinks nice Jakissie thoughts*.. :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

They'll probably torture us though -- maybe we'll see Chrissie leave loads of messages and he doesn't answer. Then she'll either think he's dead or he doesn't care.   :Crying:  


No, must think happy thoughts. *happy thoughts, happy thoughts*

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its passionate... but its aaaaaaages away. Well ok, like July 1st so not that long, but still too long for me to wait!

----------


## BlackKat

Oo...can you tell us anymore. Who kisses who?

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its mutual :P but then arrrrrggggghhh I'll get killed. Ah well. Basically they go to Fargos for dinner, flirt and then back to the Vic... and y'know... but then Chrissie stops it and tells him to leave.

----------


## Amber

It's the first episode after Sharon gives her blessing! I can't wait that long *stamps feet and screams until face goes blue*...Grrr, goddamn you EE! Why can't we have a Jakissie kiss before then like tonight, lol.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Y'never know, they might do and we just don't know about it. I think its def gonna be in All About Soap and Inside Soap tomorrow, no idea bout the other mags.

----------


## BlackKat

> Its mutual :P but then arrrrrggggghhh I'll get killed. Ah well. Basically they go to Fargos for dinner, flirt and then back to the Vic... and y'know... but then Chrissie stops it and tells him to leave.



Arggh! Why? Silly Chrissie. Aw, but they have a proper date and a passionate kiss.  :Smile:

----------


## kayleigh6654

They do!  :Big Grin:  And I can't wait, I'm so hyped about it! Ooh and I wrote fic on NHO if anyone else is a member!

----------


## Tamzi

All about soap isnt out tomorrow. Its out the week after. The chrissie seducing bit isn't till the week he leaves. confused
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Jake's not going to know whether he's coming or going though with all this stop-starting she's doing.

Just admit you like him Chrissie. No use putting off the inevitable.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Ok its Soaplife I looked at not AAS, I confused myself there. But it should be in this weeks mags anyway, the ones out tomorrow will be 25th June - 1st July won't they?

----------


## Tamzi

Its Inside Soap! So we have Jakissie on tomorrow, the 30th (kind of), 1st, 7th,8th. Wow they are spoiling us now!
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

And I have a day off on the 1st. could that day be better?!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks for the info and risking death to get it to us, lol. I'll have a look tomorrow. Do you know whether it's an full article on it, or just a little snippet.

----------


## BlackKat

I think we'll probably have it throughout the weeks as well not just on those days, so it's properly built up for the tearful goodbye.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, they always just give us like a day or two and thats it,not about three weeks!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe it's to make up for the weeks we had to endure without them.

----------


## kayleigh6654

I have no idea about the mags really, I'm just guessing from teh preview pages of them and the spoilers I know. Inside Soap are usually good for EE stuff though and it looks like quite a big thing that week so who knows.

----------


## BlackKat

Okies, thanks. I'll stop bugging you with questions now, lol.

----------


## BlackKat

No scenes tonight. We may have gotten a look from Jake though, I couldn't really tell.

----------


## Summer

yeah

----------


## kayleigh6654

It was a look from Jake  :Wub:  it was.

----------


## BlackKat

I thought it was, but then thought maybe I was just seeing what I wanted to...I'm glad you saw it too, I know that I've not gone completely insane and obsessed, lol.

----------


## Layne

> It was a look from Jake  it was.


Kayleigh why will the beeb kill you??? Just wondering!!
Ohh thanks just caught up on this thread!!
YEY!!!!!!!!!
I'll be buyin both Insode soap and SoapLife tomorrow is soaplife out tomorrow, well i'll but what ever is out!!
Thanks
KISSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I'll be buying everything with a Jake mention!

----------


## BlackKat

Do you think we'll get anything about the week after, or do they usually just cover one week? I don't usually buy the mags, so I don't know.

----------


## Layne

> I'll be buying everything with a Jake mention!


You ain;t the only one!

----------


## Rach33

I usually buy too many mags tomorrow I'll be clearing the shop out good job my mum's away she has a fit everytime I buy another one I calculated on soap and tv mags plus heat I spend something like nearly 20 pounds a month on magazines I need serious help

----------


## squarelady

> Do you think we'll get anything about the week after, or do they usually just cover one week? I don't usually buy the mags, so I don't know.


You're banner is absolutely gorgeous BlackKat!  :Sad:

----------


## Treacle

> You're banner is absolutely gorgeous BlackKat!


So is your avatar!

----------


## BlackKat

> You're banner is absolutely gorgeous BlackKat!



Thank you! I agree with Walford Queen: Your avatar is beautiful -- and not just because of who's in it, lol.

----------


## squarelady

I could onyl find one Jake and Chrissie picture in the magazines today and it's tiny! Well I couldn't find any anyway! - There is an article in Inside Soap which says....




> Even Jake Moon's attentions can't distract Chrissie, especially when she discovers a crack in the cellar floor, right on top of where Den is buried. "Jake is the only one in Walford who sees Chrissie's vulnerable side," explains Tracy Ann. "But even that doesn't stop her freaking out and spoiling their date."

----------


## daisy38

He could do so much better than her! Why waste his time!

----------


## Tamzi

They are great together. They are like meant to be together, he could not do better (not even the bunion girl!). According to Tv Choice, or Inside Soap they come come back in the mood for smooching! But then she sees the crack which Sharon caught her heel in and freaks out and gives Jak hi marching orders (she keeps doing that)! Then he has some fight with Danny. Its actually Sharon that suggests Chrissie dates Jake! Also on the Thursday  (7th) They finally give into their passions! Sorry I just have a lot to say now. Very good pics in Inside soap for not just Jc. They have one with all three of them. Ok I'm done.
xxx
P.S Next Tuesday I will buy, tv Choice, Inside Soap, All about soap and Soaplife probably just to collect the articles on Jakissie and Jake and Danny. I thinkI'm obssessed, my mum doesn't quite realise. She started raqnting about who was rubbish on ee and she said ' oh those two stupid ones that work for Johnny Allen!' I was like, they aint stupid. Thanks god she hasn't seen my collection of magazine articles!
P.P.S Thanks to everyone that tried to help me sort out my holiday, Jakissie situation. Its sorted as I have to go into hospital for a day for a check-up thing (I had an operation a while back) so our holiday has been delayed to the 13th-28th. Jake better come back before then. 
bye

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake is the only one in Walford who sees Chrissie's vulnerable side


 :Wub:   :Wub:  


I don't actually mind about her freaking out on him -- I think it'll just make it even more special when she finally does let him in.

----------


## Princess

> I don't actually mind about her freaking out on him -- I think it'll just make it even more special when she finally does let him in.


I agree. I didn't know Chrissie had been married before Den.

----------


## Bryan

> I agree. I didn't know Chrissie had been married before Den.


i thought that was a lie... all the stuff she said to zoe i thought it was a lie to convince her not to gradd chrissy up

hence the smiles when zoe left

i may be wrong, who knows

bondboffin

----------


## soapy dream

> That is so true. I am glad ee are finally waking up and realising we want Jake and Chrissie together. It should be really interesting when he returns. Sadly the same fortnight chrisse goes to seduce him, he and danny burn down johnny's house! Talk about timing.
> 
> xxx


Why do the moons burn down johnnys house????

----------


## Bryan

> Why do the moons burn down johnnys house????


its discuessed in the thread: jake and danny's exit

but...

jonny knicks a buisness idea off danny: salsa night, then danny parks sams chio van outside scarlets to get custom and jonny ent pleased, and then jake and danny fall out big time and danny thinks hes lost his brother all cus of jonyn so he torches the house

as far as we know jake isnt involed... hes spenidng the night with chrissie

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

Its a bit harsh to burn someone's house dowm over a salsa night!!!

----------


## soapy dream

> its discuessed in the thread: jake and danny's exit
> 
> but...
> 
> jonny knicks a buisness idea off danny: salsa night, then danny parks sams chio van outside scarlets to get custom and jonny ent pleased, and then jake and danny fall out big time and danny thinks hes lost his brother all cus of jonyn so he torches the house
> 
> as far as we know jake isnt involed... hes spenidng the night with chrissie
> 
> bondboffin


Thanks was starting to read that thread but its 44 pages long!!!  Havent really been into ee must for the last month, its been a bit boring.  I'll catch up on sunday its starting to look good again!

----------


## Bryan

> Its a bit harsh to burn someone's house dowm over a salsa night!!!


its the catalyst for a long series of events that build up for danny to do it... basically loads of stuff go wrong in his life and every one (in his opinion) leads back to jonny

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> Its actually Sharon that suggests Chrissie dates Jake!


Maybe we should make this our slogan/motto:

*Jakissie - Because even Sharon's a fan*

----------


## Bryan

> Maybe we should make this our slogan/motto:
> 
> *Jakissie - Because even Sharon's a fan*


lmao   :Rotfl:   i love black kat!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> Maybe we should make this our slogan/motto:
> 
> *Jakissie - Because even Sharon's a fan*


cool motto!   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> cool motto!


could imagine that for any advertisment on national televison

bye daz - cus even sharon likes it!   :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Marks and Spencer's new range of black jackets - Because even Sharon wears them.

----------


## di marco

> Marks and Spencer's new range of black jackets - Because even Sharon wears them.


lol!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Eeeeeeeeee Inside Soap, cute pictures!! Fargos for dinner, getting cosy on the couch, then Sharon ruins it by falling over and freaking Chrissie out <_<

----------


## BlackKat

I looked in Inside Soap, could only see one picture. I have limited funds, and decided to wait until next week to buy the mags, when there should be articles on the fire etc. So I did that really annoying thing of peeking inside magazines without buying. I suck like that.

----------


## eastenders mad

they sound cool

----------


## Bryan

> I looked in Inside Soap, could only see one picture. I have limited funds, and decided to wait until next week to buy the mags, when there should be articles on the fire etc. So I did that really annoying thing of peeking inside magazines without buying. I suck like that.


we all do it from time to time (looking at mags not well u read above and ull know what i mean lol   :Rotfl:  )

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> (looking at mags not well u read above and ull know what i mean lol   )


If you are referring to what I believe you are referring to, you should be ashamed of yourself.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

> If you are referring to what I believe you are referring to, you should be ashamed of yourself.


lol sorry if i caused offence, just by twisted humour

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> lol sorry if i caused offence, just by twisted humour
> 
> bondboffin



Nah, it's okay, I was joking. I too have a twisted humour.

----------


## Bryan

> Nah, it's okay, I was joking. I too have a twisted humour.


yeah im glad i ent mad neone mad   :Stick Out Tongue:  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, we couldn't be mad at you. Jakissie fans must always be united, hee.



Ooo...scenes tonight. Jakey taking care of Chrissie.   :Wub:

----------


## Bryan

> Aw, we couldn't be mad at you. Jakissie fans must always be united, hee.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo...scenes tonight. Jakey taking care of Chrissie.


the knife scene is it?

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Yeah, where she cuts her hand, and Jake makes her take a break.

----------


## Bryan

> Yeah, where she cuts her hand, and Jake makes her take a break.


oh brilliant, i can't wait

bondboffin

----------


## kayleigh6654

I read them all but only bought Whats On TV, Inside Soap and TV Easy. But yeah, i flicked through every TV mag in Tesco!

----------


## Bryan

> I read them all but only bought Whats On TV, Inside Soap and TV Easy. But yeah, i flicked through every TV mag in Tesco!


i'm sure they loved you!

lol

bondboffin

----------


## kayleigh6654

Pfft I was a paying customer, they can think what they like! If I didn't do it there I'd have just done it where I work (WHSmiths) and Tescos suck and don't have Soaplife <_<

----------


## Bryan

> Pfft I was a paying customer, they can think what they like! If I didn't do it there I'd have just done it where I work (WHSmiths) and Tescos suck and don't have Soaplife <_<


lol... btw love your signatures...very grown up(dont know why but they seem very clever)   :Ponder:  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Hee, I did it in WH Smiths. And didn't buy anything -- I actually went in for a book, which they did not have. So really, not my fault.

----------


## Bryan

> Hee, I did it in WH Smiths. And didn't buy anything -- I actually went in for a book, which they did not have. So really, not my fault.


blame smiths lol! i went in there yesterday for my bad girls boxset, they didnt have it!   :Mad:  

bondboffin

----------


## kayleigh6654

Ah its ok if its WHS. Most of the time when I'm working, all I do is read the mags, perks of the job!!

----------


## BlackKat

I'll buy them next week, or at least the ones that have stuff on the fire and Jakissie. I'll have to have another look for the pic of them in Fargos though.

----------


## Bryan

> I'll buy them next week, or at least the ones that have stuff on the fire and Jakissie. I'll have to have another look for the pic of them in Fargos though.


cant the believe the fire is coming up soon... seemed like ages away at one point... god time flies when your having fun

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> cant the believe the fire is coming up soon... seemed like ages away at one point... god time flies when your having fun
> 
> bondboffin



I know. Everytime I see the countdown on Kayleigh's sig, I'm like "Nooo...It's too soon!"

----------


## Amber

GOD! I am excited and so annoyed at the same time!
I'm excited because of the Jakissie scenes tonight, but I hate my evil mother for deciding to have her wedding rehearsal tonight of all nights! WHY? *Bashes head against the wall before breaking down into tears*...Ok I'm calm, I have blank tapes but I must get on the phone to my friends. They must tape it for me because if for some reason my video stops working and doesn't record then I have another way out but if the same thing happens to them then I'm going to die..but rise from the grave by Sunday!

----------


## BlackKat

Congrats on becoming blue bondboffin.  :Smile: 

I have ages to wait for that, lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> GOD! I am excited and so annoyed at the same time!
> I'm excited because of the Jakissie scenes tonight, but I hate my evil mother for deciding to have her wedding rehearsal tonight of all nights! WHY? *Bashes head against the wall before breaking down into tears*...Ok I'm calm, I have blank tapes but I must get on the phone to my friends. They must tape it for me because if for some reason my video stops working and doesn't record then I have another way out but if the same thing happens to them then I'm going to die..but rise from the grave by Sunday!



I'm guessing "Sorry Mum, Jakissie's on tonight," isn't an accepted excuse for skipping out on the wedding rehearsal, lol.

I hope you manage to see it. I'm sure the video will work fine, unless it's broken I can't think of why it wouldn't.

----------


## Amber

> I have ages to wait for that, lol.


Ditto!

----------


## Bryan

> Congrats on becoming blue bondboffin. 
> 
> I have ages to wait for that, lol.


thank you very much black kat it has taken be ages but its worth it the pm fucntion is great!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Amber

> I'm guessing "Sorry Mum, Jakissie's on tonight," isn't an accepted excuse for skipping out on the wedding rehearsal, lol.


Nope. I am just going to want to get this over with so that I can get back home as soon as I can to watch EE.

----------


## Amber

> Congrats on becoming blue bondboffin.


Yeah Congratulations  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

> Nope. I am just going to want to get this over with so that I can get back home as soon as I can to watch EE.


cant you watch it on bbc three at 10 o clock?

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

That was amazing! Poor Chrissie. I wanted to hug her myself. The look on Jake's face -- his heart was just completely breaking for her. And the hug and the way she just leaned into him, and he held her and she cried...and I was torn between how lovely and sweet it is that she's slowly putting her trust in him, and how utterly tragic it was.

----------


## hannah-mj

very sweet wasnt it!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

I love him, he's too damn nice and eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

OMG He's such a sweetheart! His hugs just look like the best ever and if Chrissie doesn't want him after than then she seriously needs her head checking!

----------


## BlackKat

And when he said that Den wouldn't hurt her anymore.

"I'm here now."

I had a lump in my throat.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Me too! Then I just squealed!! I didn't know whether to cry because it was so sad and I felt for Chrissie, or to squeal and be so happy about the hug and everything!

----------


## BlackKat

And he just completely let it go what she said on Friday, because he knew that she didn't mean it. And he was the only one in the entire Vic who knew what she needed.


Ah, screw it, if I keep listing moments I'll be here all day: I loved every second of it. It was so...perfect. Just perfect.

----------


## Layne

That was just the cutest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww love it, my mate is sending me the eppi over msn right now, its gonna take all night but i want it so much just to watch the Jakissie bits and for the screen grabs!!!

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

Remembered another moment: Danny's little smile/smirk when Jake took Chrissie upstairs.

Alternative slogan:

*Jakissie - Because even Danny sees the love*

----------


## di marco

> Remembered another moment: Danny's little smile/smirk when Jake took Chrissie upstairs.
> 
> Alternative slogan:
> 
> *Jakissie - Because even Danny sees the love*


loving all the slogans kat!   :Smile:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Oooh I love that one.

----------


## Jade

*



Jakissie


* 

Please no, not another aberivated couple!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Please no, not another aberivated couple!!!



I don't usually like them either, but I just seem to instinctively use some of them. It's slightly worrying.

We did have a vote though on _which_ abbreviation to use. So, y'know, points for democracy, or whatever.

----------


## Jade

I know but it really does my head in!!!!I think we should ban it.  It should be in the ruels it not allowed!!!

If anyone did that to me in real life I would go mental.  Good job EE aint really life, but I do forget sometimes!!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Yeah but to be fair you don't type your own names on a message board 100 times a day or whatever... I don't mind it as long as it doesn't get stupid.

----------


## Babe14

Oh my god! How lovely was that Jakissie scene tonight when Chrissie cut her hand and Chrissie opened up to Jake about Den. I loved it after whinger i hate that girl, fessed up and Pat and Dot were given Chrissie a bit of a hard time and Jakey went all protective towards her by saying "oi Pat give the woman a break(Something like that) what's the matter with you" Pat and Dot soon backed down and apologised didn't they!

Chrissie now has a guy who is sincere, loyal, caring, loving, one who would never cheat on her, someone who would praise her up even more when she was up and not kick her down, someone who would pick her up when she fell or was feeling low and most of all someone who would truly love her.

When it happens for Jakissie it will be very special as they have a great friendship building one which is involving trust.  I think Jake will take his time as he knows that Chrissie has a lot to deal with at the mo and his priority will be to help her in her time of need, to be there for her. The end result being the two of them getting closer all the time...

If Jake said to me I can stay all afternoon, I don't think I would say I prefer to keep busy....well yes I would but with him!!!

I loved the way he cuddled her and gave her a very gentle tender kiss, I spotted it as I wound the recording back, I saw his head turn slightly towards her cheek just before he snuggled into her hair..just to make sure I played the scene again..lol!

----------


## Bryan

jakisse is finally starting!!!!!

about time too   :Cheer:  

bondboffin

----------


## kayleigh6654

-ditto you!- You said everything I wanted to last night but was too hyper to say!

----------


## Bryan

in the next week section of next weeks inside soap (so a fortnight away basically)

it says

"as chrissie and jake give into their passions, danny wreaks an explosive revenge..."

so something really does happen with jakissie before jake leaves, thought it was just a goodbye but obviosuly not!


bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

I also loved it when Jake asked Chrissie if she was alright straight after whinger fessed even though she had just told him to get lost the previous night. Also I liked it when Jake was watching Chrissie struggling to put the Gin optic back and offered to help but she said no and Jake told her that tomorrow everyone will be chewing on something else!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Aaaw! Jakissie is so sweet  :Wub:  . I felt so sorry for Chrissie tonight and Jake was there to help. I'm not looking forward to their goodbye scenes - too sad to watch  :Crying:  !

----------


## BlackKat

Radio Times Soap and Flannel review for next week:




> In a fight between Chrissie and Kat, who would you put your money on? Kat has more practice at fisticuffs - and Chrissie has more hair to pull. But Chrissie isn't averse to dispensing fatal blows, and they do say murder gets easier the more you commit ("they" being serial killers). As their antagonism blooms like a bruise, it may yet come to blows. Place your bets. *But there's a little ray of sunshine in the shape of Jake.* He has problems however, as Danny's increasingly demented behaviour proves cause for concern. We blame his height: the lack of oxygen must affect his brain.



Aw, Jake, Chrissie's little ray of sunshine.   :Wub:

----------


## Bryan

> Radio Times Soap and Flannel review for next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, Jake, Chrissie's little ray of sunshine.


he brightens up chrissie's wolrd like jakissie does ours

bondboffin

----------


## kayleigh6654

Awwwwww Jakey, the little ray of sunshine!  :Wub:  Makes him sound so sweet and angelic!

----------


## EastendersRox

Apparently, they go on a date, but is unsucessful.

----------


## kayleigh6654

They do! They go to Fargos for lunch and then back to the Vic after, but Sharon trips on Den's grave and cracks the cement or something and Chrissie freaks out andtells Jake to leave  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

> They do! They go to Fargos for lunch and then back to the Vic after, but Sharon trips on Den's grave and cracks the cement or something and Chrissie freaks out andtells Jake to leave


i was wonderijng how the crack was going to appear

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> i was wonderijng how the crack was going to appear
> 
> bondboffin


dont really understand how sharon can make a crack in the concrete?   :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

> dont really understand how sharon can make a crack in the concrete?


she isnt heavy enought to damage concrete surely? inless she drops something on it when she drops...like a barell or something

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I have a present for you all. Quality isn't that good, if it seems jarred just let it run a few times:




 :Wub:

----------


## Bryan

> I have a present for you all. Quality isn't that good, if it seems jarred just let it run a few times:


omg blackkat i officially love you! this is brilliant! where did you get it from?

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> omg blackkat i officially love you! this is brilliant! where did you get it from?
> 
> bondboffin



Thanks.  :Smile:  Made it myself.  :Smile:  Got the clip from Joel Beckett Online, saved each frame seperatly, then animated them together.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Thanks.  Made it myself.  Got the clip fromm Joel Beckett Online, saved each frame seperatly, then animated them together.


that is very clever of you!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> I have a present for you all. Quality isn't that good, if it seems jarred just let it run a few times:


wow thats so good kat, yay, thank you!   :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

> I have a present for you all. Quality isn't that good, if it seems jarred just let it run a few times:



OH MY GOD... didn't that just make you wana cry... awwwwwwwwww... there so sweet together... this is brilliant... amazing... fantastic... WOW... awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Wow! Thanks Kat, thats great!

----------


## Tamzi

Thanks Kat its great
xxx

----------


## Amber

Oh my god! EE was so sweet! I loved their second to last scene!
Chrissie: ..and I just wanted it to stop.
Jake: Now it has Chrissie. Den's gone, ok, *I'm here*. Alright. It's over Chrissie, it's over.

Awwww it makes me tingle all over every single time I read it! They had their first hug with each other too!  :Wub:  Jake is so sweet!
I also loved the start of that scene aswell.
Chrissie: Bet you really fancy me now, don't you?
Jake: Yeah, I do, so why don't you tell me everything

Jake admitted it! I can't wait until Jake returns. We might have more Jakissie scenes then  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> I have a present for you all. Quality isn't that good, if it seems jarred just let it run a few times:


Awww! Jakissie huggle! Thankyou for that BlackKat! I can't stop watching it  :Wub: !

----------


## Angeldelight

WE LOVE JAKE AND CHRISSIE... there should be more... lots lots lots more...

----------


## Tamzi

People this is going to be a weird request but if you see Jake in the 28.06 episode could you check what he's wearing. I have an image of someone sitting outside the vic but its tiny so. I will probably forget so...... Thanks
xxx

----------


## kayleigh6654

Oooh show us the image!

She cracks the floor by catching her heel on a piece of loose concrete, I don't think its a big crack, but its enough to freak Chrissie out.

----------


## Tamzi

Its in the soap pictures, the thread is it jake?
xxx

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Just Want Toi Say That Yesterday Evening Was Great,I Even Forgot That Dennis And Sharon Returned For A Bit,HaHa,LOL!!!!!
I Am Now Even Moreeeeeeee Jake And Chrissie Obsessed,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

----------


## Tamzi

I know same, loving the Jakissie bits. SO glad we are going to be seeing so much of them.
xxx

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I know same, loving the Jakissie bits. SO glad we are going to be seeing so much of them.
> xxx


 

Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,We Had To Miss Them For Soooooo Long,I Hope That In The Future Chrissie Watts Will Become mrs Chrissie Moon,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Tamzi

That sounds so weird. Mrs Chrissie Moon! Love it if that happened
xxx

----------


## kayleigh6654

I don't think its Jake, but you can't really see anything clearly.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> That sounds so weird. Mrs Chrissie Moon! Love it if that happened
> xxx


 
Yeah,Dya Think They Will Make Good Parents?????

----------


## Tamzi

I will just wait and see if it is. It does look like dany with the green shirt and black blazer. 

I think they will make good parents. If they get together and have kids, which they should!
xxx

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

It Does Look Like Danny Actually

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah,right style clothes. 
xxx

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

like ya banner by the way!!

----------


## BlackKat

Do you think we'll get a Jakissie moment on Thursday, cos he was standing behind Chrissie when Charlie asked her about Den, and I'm assuming we carry on from that scene, so...

----------


## Angeldelight

yey that would be good... he could try and defend her... wouldn't that be sweet? awwww

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Do you think we'll get a Jakissie moment on Thursday, cos he was standing behind Chrissie when Charlie asked her about Den, and I'm assuming we carry on from that scene, so...


 

Hiya!!!!!
Oh,I Do Really Hope So!!!!!
Jake And Chrissie Forever!!!!!
Lets Hope That We Have Loads Of Jakissie Scenes To Come,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Amber

I reckon they'd be great parents *happy thoughts*.

I'm making a Jakissie message board at the moment  :Big Grin: 
It's pretty rubbish though!

----------


## BlackKat

BBC home page: *Can Jake pull Chrissie together?*

----------


## Rach33

I hope so bless his little cotton socks awwww Jakissie forever and ever

----------


## Bryan

> I hope so bless his little cotton socks awwww Jakissie forever and ever


it must be real if its on the eastenders website!!!

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i think it is real

----------


## Babe14

> BBC home page: *Can Jake pull Chrissie together?*


Yeah he will eventually once the "Danny Situ" is sorted.  Chrissie will open up to him about Den, Jake will be shocked and need time to get his head round it, but once he's done this he'll be there by her side...just ike Chrissie will be in Jake's hour of need...

Poor baby though he's got a horrible and tough time ahead of him...  :Crying:   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah he will eventually once the "Danny Situ" is sorted.  Chrissie will open up to him about Den, Jake will be shocked and need time to get his head round it, but once he's done this he'll be there by her side...just ike Chrissie will be in Jake's hour of need...
> 
> Poor baby though he's got a horrible and tough time ahead of him...



They're gonna be able to support each other.   :Wub:  Although from the looks of it, it doesn't seem like Jake will even have a chance to get his head round it -- if she tells him on the night Danny sets the fire, it's going to be one trauma after the other for Jake. *hugs him*


Hard to believe that just a few weeks ago we were on the brink of protesting at Elstree just to get some scenes with them in, lol.

----------


## BlackKat

The pics are up for Monday's ep on the BBC site. No Jakissie, but we do have:



Jake looking even more gorgeous than usual - he should really show his arms more often.

And:

 

What appears to me to be Jake cooking, though I can't imagine why.



The ones with Chrissie in seem to be her talking to either Sharon, Sam or Kat.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Thats the night Danny tries to punch Johnny by the looks of it  :Wub:  Jake flexing his sxy muscles!

----------


## Amber

In Inside Soap, it says for the next issue:
*As Jake and Chrissie give in to their passions*, Danny wreaks an explosive revenge..

Wooo! Sorry if anyone else has already posted this.
I can't wait!

----------


## Amber

I dunno if anyone wants to know this but my Jakissie message board is sort of done, I just need to do a couple of things next week (I would do it at the weekend but it's my mum's wedding) and then it will be finished properly. The link for it is in my profile.

----------


## Tamzi

Hey I joined it, it looks great.
xxx

----------


## kayleigh6654

I've joined and am posting away on my lonesome!
If you need any help with banners or whatever then just ask, I completely redid the whole layout of my forums so would be happy to help!

----------


## BlackKat

Just joined up.  :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I dunno if anyone wants to know this but my Jakissie message board is sort of done, I just need to do a couple of things next week (I would do it at the weekend but it's my mum's wedding) and then it will be finished properly. The link for it is in my profile.


 

Hiya!!!!!
I Just Joined It,It Is Great That You Started A Website For The Absolutely Fantastic Jake And Chrissie!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

> Thats the night Danny tries to punch Johnny by the looks of it  Jake flexing his sxy muscles!


and sexy body..  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Although from the looks of it, it doesn't seem like Jake will even have a chance to get his head round it -- if she tells him on the night Danny sets the fire, it's going to be one trauma after the other for Jake. *hugs him*
> 
> .


Maybe that's why he disappears for a while to have some time on his own to deal with all the trauma..  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

But he should stay  :Wub:  leaving Chrissie will be just another trauma. He should stay and face it.

----------


## squillyfer

after he leaves how long until he comes back?

----------


## kayleigh6654

I dunno actually.

----------


## BlackKat

Wasn't there an interval with Joel, soon after he was saved, where he said it was about 3 weeks.

----------


## squillyfer

yay thats not too long and its not as if chrissies gonna forget him in 3 weeks

----------


## BlackKat

> yay thats not too long and its not as if chrissies gonna forget him in 3 weeks




Aw, who could ever forget Jake.   :Wub:  He's her little ray of sunshine, of course she won't.   :Cheer:

----------


## Angeldelight

he got a 3 week break before he started filming again... so it will be 9 weeks off screen as they film 6 weeks ahead... i can't beileve it either... it also said in a magazine that he would come back early autumn in a sensational storyline...

----------


## BlackKat

> he got a 3 week break before he started filming again... so it will be 9 weeks off screen as they film 6 weeks ahead... i can't beileve it either... it also said in a magazine that he would come back early autumn in a sensational storyline...



But if he had a 3 week break in between his leaving scenes and his returning scenes, surely that'll be only 3 weeks in the show as well, regardless of when it was filmed.   :Searchme:

----------


## Angeldelight

that's what i thought... but i read in Inside soap and All about soap that he doesn't come back till autumn... so it has to be more that 3 weeks off screen...

----------


## squarelady

If you give me ten minutes I'll double check what Joel said about his break  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

ok... i'm sure that's what he said... but if i'm wrong i'm wrong...

----------


## BlackKat

The mags could have just seen that his big storyline is in the Autumn, and assumed that was when he returned.

I could be wrong about the 3 weeks though.

----------


## squarelady

I've just watched back the interview with Joel Beckett on 'This Morning' to double check what he said about how long he'd be back on screen. His exact words are *'I think I'm only off screen for three weeks'* and then when they talked about a future with Chrissie he said _'Who knows, all I know is it's gonna take something pretty special to break Danny and Jake up for me to come back'_ ...So who knows!

----------


## Angeldelight

so i was wrong... sowwie

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

3 weeks is ok, not too long. I'm sure he has been missing for longer than that previously with no explanation.

----------


## squarelady

> 3 weeks is ok, not too long. I'm sure he has been missing for longer than that previously with no explanation.


More than likely. But he tells Chrissie that Danny set fire to the Allen's so she's not totally in the dark about everything.

----------


## BlackKat

That's good. 3 weeks isn't too long. Thanks for checking.   :Big Grin:  

It says in the PO spoilers that Jake and Danny disappear though, so maybe Chrissie only knows that it was Danny, and that Jake went to meet him. She might not know what happened after that.   :Crying: 


Is it wrong that I find it cute that Jake tells Chrissie what's going on, but not Alfie.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Is it wrong that I find it cute that Jake tells Chrissie what's going on, but not Alfie.


I find it cute too!!  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

> Is it wrong that I find it cute that Jake tells Chrissie what's going on, but not Alfie.


As much as I'd love it to be because he just want's her to know I don't think it is! At the time he's with Chrissie and goes straight from being with Chrissie to go and meet Danny so he doesn't have a chance to speak to Alfie. I assume he tells Chrissie because he wants to make her understand he's not just leaving her because he doesn't love her. Maybe we'll here an 'I Love You' before he goes?   :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

> As much as I'd love it to be because he just want's her to know I don't think it is! At the time he's with Chrissie and goes straight from being with Chrissie to go and meet Danny so he doesn't have a chance to speak to Alfie. I assume he tells Chrissie because he wants to make her understand he's not just leaving her because he doesn't love her. Maybe we'll here an 'I Love You' before he goes?



That's what I mean. I know that he tells her because she's there when it happens, yet I still find it cute. Odd, I know.

----------


## Tamzi

i find it cute too. He must trust her. 
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> That's what I mean. I know that he tells her because she's there when it happens, yet I still find it cute. Odd, I know.


No it's not! I totally agree!

----------


## BlackKat

Plus it's amusing that Alfie doesn't have a clue what's going on with his own cousins, and Chrissie has to tell him everything.

Well...it would be amusing if it wasn't such a serious situation, but...

----------


## squarelady

Alfie's been wrapped up with Little Mo. He doesn't notice what Nana's doing half the time let alone Jake and Danny!

----------


## Bryan

> Alfie's been wrapped up with Little Mo. He doesn't notice what Nana's doing half the time let alone Jake and Danny!


he deserves a bit of happiness, instead of having to look after pafetic ex wives, troubled cousins and barking nanas

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> he deserves a bit of happiness, instead of having to look after pafetic ex wives, troubled cousins and barking nanas
> 
> bondboffin


If he wasn't being so pathetic himself I'd agree with you!

----------


## BlackKat

> Alfie's been wrapped up with Little Mo. He doesn't notice what Nana's doing half the time let alone Jake and Danny!


To be honest, I'm surprised he even realised they were gone. I could easily imagine him 2 weeks later being..."Where _are_ they? Haven't seen them in a while...Oo, what happened to Johnny's house?"

----------


## squarelady

> To be honest, I'm surprised he even realised they were gone. I could easily imagine him 2 weeks later being..."Where _are_ they? Haven't seen them in a while...Oo, what happened to Johnny's house?"


 :Lol:  That's just Alfie for you at the moment!

----------


## Bryan

> To be honest, I'm surprised he even realised they were gone. I could easily imagine him 2 weeks later being..."Where _are_ they? Haven't seen them in a while...Oo, what happened to Johnny's house?"


that would be very funny...he is so half soked its untrue....hes in love   :Wub:   with molfie

surely one person on these boards agrees with me that molfie is a good thing

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

1/7 ep:



 

 



 


The one where they're on the sofa looks like Jake just poked her in the eye, lol. Doesn't he look cute with the flowers?   :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

I love the one of him with the flowers!

----------


## BlackKat

I just saw the Next week page of Inside Soap over at Joel Beckett Online, and I don't know why, but I love the picture of Jake, Danny and Chrissie. Even though it's been put together, I just love it. With Jake in the middle, it makes it seem like he's been torn between them.   :Crying:

----------


## Layne

> 1/7 ep:
> 
> 
> 
> :


That is that quote that was on webcam, the'where shall i stick these' YEH!!





> :


She Looks Gorge There!!!
Thanks kat they are great!
layne
x x x

----------


## ***Virgo***

Yeh thanx Black Kat!!! does anyone know the addy for joel beckett online?? Do you just type it into a search engine??? thanx x

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeh thanx Black Kat!!! does anyone know the addy for joel beckett online?? Do you just type it into a search engine??? thanx x


Not sure if it comes up on a search engine, give it a try, but we can't give the address out on the board. Sorry.   :Smile:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee look at those pictures  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

PICCYS awwwww we want lots of Jakissie loving NOW

----------


## Babe14

> Not sure if it comes up on a search engine, give it a try, but we can't give the address out on the board. Sorry.


I found it through google, through another site, the link was on there.

----------


## Tamzi

Thanks for the pics. Jake is so sweet with the flowers.
xxx

----------


## EastendersRox

> Yeh thanx Black Kat!!! does anyone know the addy for joel beckett online?? Do you just type it into a search engine??? thanx x



The most I can say is try searching on Invision Free.

----------


## Babe14

Just thought Jake has a black shirt on when he gives Chrissie the flowers, then there is another picccy of him with the same shirt on cooking.  Is he planning a romantic night in for two??

----------


## Tamzi

Maybe he is. I have seen hi cooking but that was in the t-shirt. loving Jakissie though, they are just so sweet.
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> Just thought Jake has a black shirt on when he gives Chrissie the flowers, then there is another picccy of him with the same shirt on cooking.  Is he planning a romantic night in for two??


No, when he's wearing the black shirt he takes her out to Fargos and then they go back to hers and are kissing then she feels trapped so asks him to leave then he goes and has an arguement with Danny. So by process of illimination he's either cooking breakfast, dinner or the lunch went wrong!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

I thought the argument with Danny was on the Tuesday of the week they leave. Lunch with Chrissie is on the previous Friday isn't it. Or do they have two arguments?

----------


## squarelady

Friday 1st July - These are the pictures for the 1st. Jake's wearing the shirt in all the Chrissie ones and he's wearing the shirt in the one that's with Danny in Inside Soap so I assume it's the same day or they have two arguements.

----------


## true.moon

thanks for the pics
what do you think the argument will be about

----------


## squarelady

> thanks for the pics
> what do you think the argument will be about


The arguments are because Danny's being a prat. He's been getting drunk and going for Johnny and sabataging Johnny's plans of a Salsa night so Jake tells him to behave and  he's still not listening so Jake says he's on his own and sort of washes his hands of him and it tips Danny over the edge. Jake comes back at the end to look out for him though.

----------


## Babe14

> No, when he's wearing the black shirt he takes her out to Fargos and then they go back to hers and are kissing then she feels trapped so asks him to leave then he goes and has an arguement with Danny. So by process of illimination he's either cooking breakfast, dinner or the lunch went wrong!


LOL! I thought the night he took her out to Fargos they go back to the Vic and that is when Den's grave cracks and Chrissie gts hysterical and asks Jake to leave :Smile:   He's definitely doing some cooking in a black shirt, perhaps nana's forgotten to take something out of the oven!!

----------


## eastenders mad

what is that true dens grave opens up oh my god

----------


## Babe14

> what is that true dens grave opens up oh my god


A crack appears in the concrete, apparently it is Sharon who does it!!

----------


## BlackKat

> A crack appears in the concrete, apparently it is Sharon who does it!!



Yeah, I think she catches her heel in it.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, I think she catches her heel in it.


Awww your banner it's lovely.   :Love:   (See you changed your mind again  :Lol:  )

----------


## eastenders mad

> A crack appears in the concrete, apparently it is Sharon who does it!!


oh right thanks for clearing it up for me i was wondering if the secret was going to come out.  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

> Awww your banner it's lovely.    (See you changed your mind again  )


Thanks.  :Smile:  Yeah, I can't decide which storyline I'm more looking forward to. They're both running parallel together, lol.

----------


## Babe14

> oh right thanks for clearing it up for me i was wondering if the secret was going to come out.


A pleasure :Smile:  We're all hoping that Chrissie opens up to Jake and tells him :Smile:  I think the night he leaves Chrissie is about to tell him when the fire happens :Smile:   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> Thanks.  Yeah, I can't decide which storyline I'm more looking forward to. They're both running parallel together, lol.


I'm getting really excited and am looking forward to the autumn too :Smile:  I think Monday eppi is prob going to be the big Cliff hanger (11/07/05) for the J&D exit(Re Alfie/Johnny)

I think that Chrissie will go to pieces while Jake is away and be about to have a break down when he returns, picks her up and puts her back together again  :Wub:   :Crying:   Mind you he'll need her too  :Crying:

----------


## squarelady

I think all this is def. going to bring Chrissie and Jake closer and closer together!

----------


## Babe14

> I think all this is def. going to bring Chrissie and Jake closer and closer together!


Defo when he returns Jakissie will really start to get steamy.  C&J will have a rocky time at the start but I'm sure there will be a lot of happiness to follow :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Defo when he returns Jakissie will really start to get steamy.  C&J will have a rocky time at the start but I'm sure there will be a lot of happiness to follow


wonder how deenis will feel: he dont like jake (at the moment cus of there punch up) and he wouldnt want him seeing his mom in law...he'd think she could do better...

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> wonder how deenis will feel: he dont like jake (at the moment cus of there punch up) and he wouldnt want him seeing his mom in law...he'd think she could do better...
> 
> bondboffin


well dennis might make up with jake or he might fall out with chrissie, so we dont know how hes going to react

----------


## BlackKat

Danny seems to be the only one who cares about Dennis punching Jake. The only reason I think Dennis would have a problem with Jake is if he found out about his involvement with Andy's death.

----------


## di marco

> Danny seems to be the only one who cares about Dennis punching Jake. The only reason I think Dennis would have a problem with Jake is if he found out about his involvement with Andy's death.


yeh i agree. even though jake wasnt really involved dennis wont see it like that

----------


## Bryan

> Danny seems to be the only one who cares about Dennis punching Jake. The only reason I think Dennis would have a problem with Jake is if he found out about his involvement with Andy's death.


i wonder if it will ever come out about andy's death...because denni's reaction and actions following this would be amazing!!!

maybe shannis try and adopt (they will be aloud to forgetting Dennis past convictions) but dennis attacks jonny and messes it up so they have to go for the IVF, just a theory probably never will happen *cowers in corner*

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> i wonder if it will ever come out about andy's death...because denni's reaction and actions following this would be amazing!!!
> 
> maybe shannis try and adopt (they will be aloud to forgetting Dennis past convictions) but dennis attacks jonny and messes it up so they have to go for the IVF, just a theory probably never will happen *cowers in corner*
> 
> bondboffin


good theory, i dont think it will happen, but i liked the idea

----------


## BlackKat

> good theory, i dont think it will happen, but i liked the idea


I don't think many of our theories will happen. That's what makes them so fun, lol.

I think it will come out about Andy's death though. Isn't Dennis supposed to start investigating it or something.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think many of our theories will happen. That's what makes them so fun, lol.
> 
> I think it will come out about Andy's death though. Isn't Dennis supposed to start investigating it or something.


he'll probably find that henchman that was working for andy but really for jonny, the one with the squashed up face...what was his name?

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> I think it will come out about Andy's death though. Isn't Dennis supposed to start investigating it or something.


i think he does start investigating it as he knew that he was murdered so im sure hes going to want to find out

----------


## di marco

> he'll probably find that henchman that was working for andy but really for jonny, the one with the squashed up face...what was his name?
> 
> bondboffin


do you mean eddie?

----------


## Bryan

> do you mean eddie?


yes thats the one...he was meant to have dissapeared...but dennis knew that his eddie and andy were close in the early months of 05 so he would trace him and find out the truth...

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> yes thats the one...he was meant to have dissapeared...but dennis knew that his eddie and andy were close in the early months of 05 so he would trace him and find out the truth...
> 
> bondboffin


yeh dennis might try and track down eddie but eddie might not tell him what happened cos if he did johnny would probably be after him

----------


## Bryan

> yeh dennis might try and track down eddie but eddie might not tell him what happened cos if he did johnny would probably be after him


jonny hasnt got a clue where he is, and eddie would just go and move somewhere else aborad...anyways who cares eddie isnt a proper character so he can die...

i know.... dennis confronts jonny after hearing from eddie...jonny says its a load of bull...he then kills eddie for grassing, and dennis confronts him agin...if it was a loud of bull why did you kill eddie??

talk your way out of that one jonny... *drumbeats*

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh dennis might try and track down eddie but eddie might not tell him what happened cos if he did johnny would probably be after him


I can't see Johnny as a person who likes loose ends. He may have already dealt with Eddie.

----------


## Bryan

saying that i dont want it all to come out...and this eddie stuff and jonny killing people as it is bringing eastenders back to this gangster stuff that doesnt really work that well

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

im thinking what will probably happen is that dennis does some sort of investigating and comes to the conclusion that andy was murdered by johnny, but i dont think that it will come out as facts, just what dennis suspects

----------


## di marco

> jonny hasnt got a clue where he is, and eddie would just go and move somewhere else aborad...anyways who cares eddie isnt a proper character so he can die...


but if dennis is able to track eddie down then johnny would be able to

----------


## BlackKat

Dennis may decide to let sleeping dogs lie. I mean, he said it himself, Andy knew what kind of world he was operating in, he knew the risks. It not like he was completely innocent, going about his life and then Psycho Johnny came in and randomly threw him off a bridge.

----------


## di marco

> Dennis may decide to let sleeping dogs lie. I mean, he said it himself, Andy knew what kind of world he was operating in, he knew the risks. It not like he was completely innocent, going about his life and then Psycho Johnny came in and randomly threw him off a bridge.


i think dennis will want to find out but not do anything about it when he does know (if that makes sense)

----------


## Bryan

> i think dennis will want to find out but not do anything about it when he does know (if that makes sense)


id imagine him holding a grudge...and he gets revenge when jonny least expects it

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> id imagine him holding a grudge...and he gets revenge when jonny least expects it
> 
> bondboffin


yeh he will hold a grudge but i dont think he will do up to johnny and start on him for killing andy

----------


## Rach33

I hope Dennis finds out the truth but there isn't much he can do about it one he isn't a grass and two Dennis doesn't want the police sniffing around him for any reason at all he has too much to lose especially since he murdered Jack Dalton two years ago

----------


## di marco

> I hope Dennis finds out the truth but there isn't much he can do about it one he isn't a grass and two Dennis doesn't want the police sniffing around him for any reason at all he has too much to lose especially since he murdered Jack Dalton two years ago


yeh i agree he wouldnt grass johnny up and also if he let on to johnny that he knew he killed andy then johnny would probably be able to find out about him killing jack dalton

----------


## Rach33

Only four people in the world knew and two of them are dead one is his girlfriend and the other is his worst enemy Phil Mitchell (I have a feeling that may be used in Phil's Return just a guess though)

----------


## Babe14

> wonder how deenis will feel: he dont like jake (at the moment cus of there punch up) and he wouldnt want him seeing his mom in law...he'd think she could do better...
> 
> bondboffin


I reckon Jake and D will make up and become very good mates :Smile:  (well that's what I would like to see)  The only reason D punched Jakey was because of whinger, but she's gone now.

----------


## Babe14

Going by the fat that easties is moving away from all the gangster stuf I think that D will just accept that Andy was murdered because of the stuff he was involved in :Smile: 

Maybe Jake will one day tell D the truth if they became good mates, afterall Jakey is the only one who knows what happened that night...

----------


## di marco

> Maybe Jake will one day tell D the truth if they became good mates, afterall Jakey is the only one who knows what happened that night...


yeh if they become good mates (which id like them to) then i can see jake telling dennis

----------


## Bryan

> Going by the fat that easties is moving away from all the gangster stuf I think that D will just accept that Andy was murdered because of the stuff he was involved in
> 
> Maybe Jake will one day tell D the truth if they became good mates, afterall Jakey is the only one who knows what happened that night...


eddie and danny aswell and andy if they bring back from the dead (never say never) 

they could make out that jonny threw a dummy over the bridge (after all a lot of people said andy was a plastic gangster!!!   :Rotfl:  )

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> eddie and danny aswell and andy if they bring back from the dead (never say never)


danny only knows what jake told him and eddie only knows half of it 




> they could make out that jonny threw a dummy over the bridge (after all a lot of people said andy was a plastic gangster!!!   )


how would that work?

----------


## Bryan

> danny only knows what jake told him and eddie only knows half of it 
> 
> 
> 
> how would that work?


danny heard that jonny killed andy, eddie knew that jonny was there at the night of andy's death, peice them together there is incrimianting evidence

i dont knwo about the dummy thing... but syaing that how would oyu have thought that many of eastenders storylines would have worked?

bonboffin

----------


## Babe14

> danny only knows what jake told him and eddie only knows half of it


Jake knows it all and why Andy was killed.  Danny became involved in the deal scenario after Johnny pulled Jake out.  I think Johnny done this after he found out that the bloke who they were doing the deal with was a psycho.

----------


## Angeldelight

> 1/7 ep:
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...



awwwwwwwwww... isn't he sweet...   :Wub:   Jake and Chrissie TOGETHER FOREVER n EVER n EVER...   :Cheer:

----------


## squarelady

> danny only knows what jake told him and eddie only knows half of it


Jake told Danny pretty much everything and as for Eddie he was obviously working for Johnny so he would have known it all. He probably didn't care what happened to Andy. After all he got to drive off with Andy's Mercedes!  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> yeh if they become good mates (which id like them to) then i can see jake telling dennis


Unless the pub gets in the way...on one hand I can see Easites setting the two hunks up against each other but on the other...phil/peggy v chrissie/Jake v Sharon/Dennis...

----------


## Babe14

> eddie and danny aswell and andy if they bring back from the dead (never say never) 
> 
> they could make out that jonny threw a dummy over the bridge (after all a lot of people said andy was a plastic gangster!!!   )
> 
> bondboffin


Admit I liked Andy.  Something about him :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Jake told Danny pretty much everything and as for Eddie he was obviously working for Johnny so he would have known it all. He probably didn't care what happened to Andy. After all he got to drive off with Andy's Mercedes!


Andy was being set up by Johnny all along...

----------


## Rach33

Hi guys remember a while back we we're looking for songs from Jakissie scenes to fit in with them well the latest are.........................

Scissor Sisters - Laura Lyrics

Laura, can't you give me some time, 
I got to give myself one more chance. 
To be the man that I know I am. 
To be the man that I know I am. 
Won't you just tell Cincinnati, 
I'm Gonna need your love. 
Don't you give me your love? 

Don't you give me your, 
Ch'mon, 
Ch'mon, 
Where is your love? 
Don't you give me your love, 
Don't you give me your, 
Ch'mon, 
Ch'mon, 
Where is your love? 
Don't you give me your love? 
Don't you give me your. 

[Instrumental]

Freeda, cant you spare me a dime? 
I got to give myself one more chance. 
To ring the band that I know I'm in. 
To ring the band that I know I'm in. 
Won't you just tell Baby Daddy, 
I'm gonna need his love. 
Why don't you give me his love? 
Why don't you give me his, 
Ch'mon, 
Ch'mon, 
Where is your love? 
Don't you give me your love, 
Don't you give me your, 
Ch'mon, 
Ch'mon, 
Where is your love? 
Don't you give me your love. 
Don't you give me your. 

This'll be the last time, 
I ever do your hair. 
One face among the many, 
I never thought you cared. 
This'll be the last time, 
I ever do your hair. 
One face among the many, 
I never thought you cared

This was last Friday's episode when they fell out just before he followed her upstairs this was playing in the background personally I don't think it's there song

----------


## Rach33

The second from Tuesdays episode when Chrissie cuts her finger in the pub and it looks promising what do you reckon............

Joss Stone - Spoiled 


I kinda thought that I'd be better off by myself
I've never been so wrong before
You made it impossible for me to ever
Love somebody else
And now I don't know what I left you for

See I thought that I could replace you
He can't love me the way you do
'Till now I never knew
Baby

Chorus:
I'm spoiled
By your love boy
No matter how I try to change my mind
What's the point it's just a waste of time
I'm spoiled by your touch boy
The love you give is just too hard to fight
Don't want to live without you in my life
I'm spoiled

I tried to tell myself that I'd be over you in a week or two
But baby that was 'bout a year ago
I've never seen the word love so personified as I do with you
And that is why I just can't let go, oh no

Chorus

Spoil me

And I would only be fooling myself if I tried to
Believe there's room for someone else in my heart
There ain't no way I'm getting over you
I don't know what I've been trying to prove
I'm hopeless, helpless when it comes to you

Chorus

I've been spoiled yeah yeah

----------


## Rach33

and lastly it took me ages to get the song as it was played very quietly in the background fromTuesday episode when they are upstairs in the Vic I had the volume on very loud so................

Keane - Somewhere Only We Know

I walked across an empty land
I knew the pathway like the back of my hand
I felt the earth beneath my feet
Sat by the river and it made me complete
Oh simple thing where have you gone
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin

I came across a fallen tree
I felt the branches. Are they looking at me?
Is this the place we used to love?
Is this the place that I've been dreaming of?

Oh simple thing where have you gone
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin

And if you have a minute why don't we go
Talk about it somewhere only we know?
This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
Somewhere only we know?

Oh simple thing where have you gone
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin

And if you have a minute why don't we go
Talk about it somewhere only we know?
This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
So why don't we go

This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
Somewhere only we know?

----------


## BlackKat

I like the Keane song. I think the lyrics fit for them. Not just because I made a music vid to it either, lol.

----------


## Babe14

Aww just been reading about Jake and Chrissie when they go on their lunch date next week and go back to the Vic.

It says Jake kisses Chrissie passionately.....  :Wub:   :Wub:  but she  tells him to go because of the crack and she is full of guilt and feels the walls are closing in around her...

No wonder Jake has a ruck with Danny LOL! Bless..  :Crying:

----------


## eastenders mad

aww if Chrisse didn't see the crack then they would be together properly.
i wonder if Chrisse will the crack up incase anyone notices it.

----------


## Babe14

> aww if Chrisse didn't see the crack then they would be together properly.
> i wonder if Chrisse will the crack up incase anyone notices it.


I think that Chrissie will start to lose it..not only has she the crack to woryy  about but Kat is after her and to top it all Sam washes her hands of Chrissie and tells her that she's on her own..

When Jake leaves I reckon that Chrissie will go down hill fast and everything will all be too much for her....

----------


## di marco

> When Jake leaves I reckon that Chrissie will go down hill fast and everything will all be too much for her....


and just as shes about to lose it completely, jake comes back!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> and just as shes about to lose it completely, jake comes back!


and picks her up and puts her together again.  Just as I feel Chrissie will Jake although he'll be all macho and say that he's alright..

----------


## Rach33

Jake always comes back bless him he always forgives her when she sends him on his way awwwww true love

----------


## Babe14

Love Me Tender...Love Me True..Love Me Now...My Darling To You... I Will Always Be True... :Smile: 

You Are My Sunshine--My only Sunshine---You Make Me Happy When Skies Are Grey--When Your Away I'll Hug My Pillow and Hang My Head Down Low and Cry  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## eastenders mad

i take it you like danny then

----------


## Bryan

the daily star sunday:

as chrissie and jake are about to have their first romp they here commotion in the square as jonny's house is ablaze... so jake didnt start it after all

bondboffin

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its in Soaplife that comes out on Tuesday too! With the most gorgeous picture  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> Its in Soaplife that comes out on Tuesday too! With the most gorgeous picture


Oo, is it one we haven't seen before? What's the picture of?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Its in Soaplife that comes out on Tuesday too! With the most gorgeous picture


 






Hiya!!!!!
Will Definitaly Get That!!!!!
Can't Wait To See The Picture,Actually Can't Wait To See The Episodes Soon On TV,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

A scans for you from todays News Of The World TV magazine. It will only work if you can see PNG's on your computer.

----------


## Treacle

> A scans for you from todays News Of The World TV magazine. It will only work if you can see PNG's on your computer.


Love it babe, cheers  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

> Love it babe, cheers


That's alright! Anytime! 



^^ Here's the front cover or the mag for you too!  :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Thanks For That Sqaurelady!!!!!
I Absolutely Can Not Wait!!!!!
By The way Sqaurelady,I Have Just Seen Your Highscore On Tetris,And You Are Really Good,LOL!!!!!

----------


## squarelady

Thanks, but the tetris score (took me days of practice!) LOL

----------


## Tamzi

Thanks for the pictures Squre Lady. Great ryhme they came up with 'Jake's no fake in the passion stakes' very creative!
xxx

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics sl   :Smile:

----------


## Princess

The pics are great. Can't wait to see it on the telly!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Awwwwww so cute!! Already seen it on NHO but  :Wub:  And the pic in Soaplife is most definately new  :Big Grin:  Its so sweet. Jake's holding Chrissie's hand and they're about to go upstairs according to the article  :Wub:

----------


## Blondie

Is this picture in Tuesdays Soaplife? Wow, you must have psychic powers!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I take it you are / know people who are involved in the making of the magazine? Sounds good anyways  :Smile: 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I work at WHSmiths and had to sort the delivery out today so of course I had to sit and read it!

----------


## squarelady

> Awwwwww so cute!! Already seen it on NHO but  And the pic in Soaplife is most definately new  Its so sweet. Jake's holding Chrissie's hand and they're about to go upstairs according to the article


Arrr, we've been waiting so long for this!

----------


## kayleigh6654

I know! I can't wait seriously, its just a shame they do it and then Jake leaves. But theres always the reunion  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

> I know! I can't wait seriously, its just a shame they do it and then Jake leaves. But theres always the reunion


So do we know if thye actually sleep together?

----------


## kayleigh6654

I don't know for sure but its implied in the article that they do.

----------


## Bryan

> So do we know if thye actually sleep together?


they are about to when there hear the commotion outside of people seeing jonyns house on fire

so no they dont...good things are worth waiting for

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

So Danny does it again, Bless..messes it up for Jake :Smile:  I thought something like this would happen..

----------


## squarelady

It was implied they spent the night together in the article I read too.

----------


## Bryan

> It was implied they spent the night together in the article I read too.


well form what ive read they are about to and they get distartced by the residents commotion in albert sqaure

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> well form what ive read they are about to and they get distartced by the residents commotion in albert sqaure
> 
> bondboffin


Yes, I appreciate that. But I was saying that it was implied in the article they would sleep together. They don't but it was implied that they would.

----------


## Bryan

> Yes, I appreciate that. But I was saying that it was implied in the article they would sleep together. They don't but it was implied that they would.


kk sorry, just wanted to clarify incase anyone took it that they are going to sleep together

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

Jake and Chrissie will prob be getting passionate at the same time that Danny sets fire to Johnny's house ..so it will be a case of almost but not quite...

----------


## squarelady

> Jake and Chrissie will prob be getting passionate at the same time that Danny sets fire to Johnny's house ..so it will be a case of almost but not quite...


Yer they do, he's with her at the time it happens.

----------


## Babe14

> Yer they do, he's with her at the time it happens.


Which will mean Chrissie will be Jake's saving grace when he returns.  The residents are bound to make him enemy no 1 just as they did with D this week.

You can just see Chrissie defending her man and telling everyone to wind their necks in or get out of her pub :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

[QUOTE=Babe14]Which will mean Chrissie will be Jake's saving grace when he returns.  The residents are bound to make him enemy no 1 just as they did with D this week.QUOTE]
Oh, yeah, Chrissie will be like Jake's alibi, proving that he doesn't have anything to do with the fire!

----------


## BlackKat

So, do you think we'll get any Jakissie tonight? The way I see it we have to have at least one scene either tonight or tomorrow. Unless Chrissie's and Sharon's conversation on Thursday goes something like:

Sharon: You should get together with Jake.
Chrissie: How do you know about Jake and me?
Sharon: Well, I'm psychic like that.

----------


## Treacle

Please continue all Chrissie and Jake news/discussion in the III thread.

----------

